# Thaitybettas... AVOID HIM



## MrVampire181

Thaitybettas on youtube claims to be the #1 betta breeder on the planet. He constantly bashes every breeder for having different methods from him. His fish are rather dull in quality and he is against inbreeding. I got enough of his ego and posted this comment:

"After reviewing your methods it makes sense you get spawns... the less space and hiding places, the faster the spawning occurs. You have your methods and every breeder has theirs. I may not produce hundreds of fish but I can produce some damn nice ones even﻿ with inbreeding (if done right its perfectly fine). Your methods work for YOU. If they work for other people... AWESOME but don't bash the methods of IBC breeders who gave us the info we have now." 

See non-threatening, just plain and simple. I love the IBC and it's members so I don't want anyone to bash it. 

He replied....

"literally everything you think yo know about betas and ever been told is 99% wrong incorrect and your too stupid to even know it and first chanc only chance in your life to learn correct best info you just blew- ii would of helped you taught you privately just so you didnt have to be part of the 99% sellers breeders out there today who are hacks not even capable of breeding high quality betas cause you dont have the lifetime scientific﻿ genetic etc knowledge required-your stupid

your stupidity an dcomments need be seen by everyone on you tube etc cause you just proved validated everything oi been sayin all lalong cannot thank you enough and ill be﻿ placing your comment in video for all to read and see soon enough - cannot thank you enough for proving everything ive ever said and your ignorrance idiocy jealousy and stupidity will more valuable teachin tool and proof and validation then i could of done in year! thanks you freakin ignorrant punk***hack ******

and your jealousy and ego just made you miss out of only oppertunity you will ever have in your life to learn the﻿ legit best real most expert most successful beta info in world in your life- i would of helped you taught you spent great deal time helin you wit no benefit to self whatsoever- why? cause i was beginner once wasted yrs my life tryin learn form hacks you did form before knew better and learned form best in world experts genetics experts etc etc- enjoy ignorrance and bettas

and if you werent jealous? youd of messaged me privately asked questions tried to learn instead of makin complete fool out of self and proving what ignorant arrogant jealous hack you﻿ are in single coment- again canot thank you enough - your comment will save me year of teachin and proving what the rest you hacks are like lol lol you so stupid you actualy said out loud " inbreeding ok perfectly fine i do it and breed good bettas" ! ha! ha! thanks!

oh and as said tryin teach your dumb ignorant arrogant anythng is waste time and yourego is to out of control to﻿ be teachable - but fyi- hiding places have nothing to do with it its the lack of distraction or seein out into room stimulate accelerates breeding conditioning response etc- your so stupid its staggering frightening hilarious all at same time - as said you can do any diumb yo like still will only EVER be ONE #1 best or most correct or successful way"

I'm sorry but this is sad and immature for someone who is breeding and selling live animals. I will not support him and I advise you not to either. He is immature and arrogant. He is claiming to have the cheapest, best, supplies and bettas and claiming he's #1. However no one in the IBC (including top breeders) has heard of him until I stumbled upon his videos.

For the record I am no newbie to spawning bettas. I have five pairs together right now as we speak. The worst part? I'm only 15 years old and he's probably in his 30s. 

I am shocked and rather angered by this. 

The link to the video these comments were posted on (I'm bettabreeder181)





 
My response to him, public for his youtube audience to see. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoD-...DvjVQa1PpcFOiO2V5ZFQiDqJnK2tlV7NRUtY-NEJv5Wg=


----------



## MadameDesu

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't even believe this!! How incredibly rude. This .... I've never seen anything like it ...
Some people really need to be taken downs few notches. If he really isn't the number one breeder, he'll catch on eventually. 
And my God, I could hardly understand anything he wrote.


----------



## bettafish15

What a dummy. Wasting all that time making this huge numbered list, making absolutely no sense.


----------



## MrVampire181

Same. I don't think he even shows fish -_- 


SORRY IF I MISSED ANY CUSS WORDS. IF A MOD FINDS ONE PLEASE JUST EDIT THE POST!


----------



## lvandert

omg, he supports walmart. no wonder they get crappy, ill fish


----------



## Olympia

Hahahah 
"Jesus your stupid" Uhh my stupid what?
He can't even spell betta.... 

My teachers always say that swearing a lot to strangers in situations like this is a sign of extreme stupidity. 
Those poor fish Dx

Edit: Uhh I'm no expert but isn't it kind un pro like to be breeding a CTxVT? :s
Also, never knew betta had such long ding dongs -cannot unsee-


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha his videos popped up on an Australian forum a while back and we had a good laugh at his rather inflated ego. 

I can't tell what quality of bettas he has produced, but surely if he was the best breeder in the _world_ his stock would be very highly sought after. 

Also, a true breeder who is interested in the betterment of the breed, is always welcoming of discussion, and of helping newcomers along. They understand that there is no one way to skin a cat, and that every bit of information is just another tool to add to their tool box.

Have his bettas even won at any IBC shows or anything? If not, what kind of standard is he holding himself to if his methods really are 'the best'?


----------



## Romad

MrVampire181 said:


> Same. I don't think he even shows fish -_-
> 
> 
> SORRY IF I MISSED ANY CUSS WORDS. IF A MOD FINDS ONE PLEASE JUST EDIT THE POST!


Um..... yeah, quite a few of those were missed. I'll be cleaning it up. 

I was tempted to just remove the thread but Mr. V has a good point in that this guy is a total nutjob and should probably be avoided.


----------



## Wolfie305

I never knew inbreeding was a normal part of betta breeding. Anyone care to elaborate as to why? Interesting.


----------



## Pitluvs

My head hurts. He made zero sense and only confirmed one thing with his incoherent ramblings of scientific proof.. he's an idiot. Plus the fact that he's so jumpy, has me really worried he may have some type of depression and social anxiety issue. I'd stear clear, that's an exploding bomb waiting to happen. Nothing but a Betta Mill there.


----------



## Oldfishlady

This fella has a bit of an ego....lol....I stumbled across him last week and all I could do was laugh at some of the stuff he stated...some info was correct...but he lost all my respect with his ego..."MY way is the only way"

Be careful going to his site....I got a virus alert the second I went on his site......

Don't worry MrV...we got his number-he has nothing on you......and you would think a person that claims to have a degree in biology would have a bit more knowledge on the science behind water, water quality, breeding and genetics ...etc....and could at least spell...plus being a father-would use proper language both written and oral........good heavens......


----------



## Olympia

Wolfie305 said:


> I never knew inbreeding was a normal part of betta breeding. Anyone care to elaborate as to why? Interesting.


It helps isolate genes, I think, like if you want to have a larger amount of opaque whites in your spawn or something.

Does this guy sell betta on aquabid or does he sell them to like, wal mart? o.o


----------



## MrVampire181

Romad said:


> Um..... yeah, quite a few of those were missed. I'll be cleaning it up.
> 
> I was tempted to just remove the thread but Mr. V has a good point in that this guy is a total nutjob and should probably be avoided.


Yeah sorry! I tried to get all the ones I could but with so much to read that made no sense it was difficult!


Wolfie305 said:


> I never knew inbreeding was a normal part of betta breeding. Anyone care to elaborate as to why? Interesting.


It helps strengthen the traits you want to breed. If a male has nice fins you would breed to a sister and then a daughter back to him. This can be done up to six generations without ill effects. 


Oldfishlady said:


> This fella has a bit of an ego....lol....I stumbled across him last week and all I could do was laugh at some of the stuff he stated...some info was correct...but he lost all my respect with his ego..."MY way is the only way"
> 
> Be careful going to his site....I got a virus alert the second I went on his site......
> 
> Don't worry MrV...we got his number-he has nothing on you......and you would think a person that claims to have a degree in biology would have a bit more knowledge on the science behind water, water quality, breeding...etc....and could at least spell...plus being a father-would use proper language both written and oral........good heavens......


I thought his methods were interesting but his ego... I have no words for it! The IBC thought the same thing!


----------



## Wolfie305

Wow that's crazy neat. At least it doesn't have any health effects.


----------



## Romad

MrVampire181 said:


> Yeah sorry! I tried to get all the ones I could but with so much to read that made no sense it was difficult!
> 
> No worries :BIGcool:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think you need to outcross at the 7th generations to introduce some new blood and avoid getting too inbred. Even with culling that's going to be a lot of potentially bad recessive genes floating around.


----------



## styggian

Somebody's ego got dented. Bad MrV.


----------



## Olympia

Without inbreeding there'd be like, no breeds of anything. 
We learned in bio that a lot of royal families had genetic disorders from marrying their cousins.. You can inbreed a lot less in mammals. 
Even without inbreeding betta, aren't there usually a lot of fry to cull?


----------



## sparkyjoe

"In-breeding", or line-breeding, has been done for hundreds (thousands?) of years in animal husbandry to achieve desired traits. Name a domestic animal species, and even some zoo breeding programs for endangered animals, and you are sure to find these types of practices. That's not saying it doesn't have its risks but, as MrV said, when done carefully, with a well thought plan, it has great rewards. 

I'm not a breeder, but I've been interested in animal breeding practices since before I started looking for my first dog over 11 years ago. My breed is the Standard Poodle, and this is a hot topic among Poodle breeders as well so I've heard all of the arguments many times over.


----------



## styggian

sparkyjoe said:


> "In-breeding", or line-breeding, has been done for hundreds (thousands?) of years in animal husbandry to achieve desired traits. Name a domestic animal species, and even some zoo breeding programs for endangered animals, and you are sure to find these types of practices. That's not saying it doesn't have its risks but, as MrV said, when done carefully, with a well thought plan, it has great rewards.
> 
> I'm not a breeder, but I've been interested in animal breeding practices since before I started looking for my first dog over 11 years ago. My breed is the Standard Poodle, and this is a hot topic among Poodle breeders as well so I've heard all of the arguments many times over.


Absolutely +1

Inbreeding in mammals can be quite detrimental if not done carefully. In other animals, it's not nearly as bad.


----------



## MrVampire181

Wow a lot of comments! Thanks guys for defending me! I can't wait to see his replies xD


----------



## Pitluvs

I've always been told with mammals, in-breeding is "wrong" but line-breeding can be acceptable if done properly. There is a difference between the two. Still kinda turns the tummy if you ask me lol


----------



## Olympia

I agree- putting this perception on fish made me think it was horrible at first too.. But I guess fish are just different, as I'm sure are insects, crustaceans, stuff like that.
I watched a show where a lady was breeding her champ. mastiff (like top in America) to his daughter, and she went through soo many tests and precautions about it. I was kinda grossed out haha.
Anyways, very off topic, but not in a sense. That guy will have very little progress if he never inbreeds fish, I believe. Not that he knows what progress is.


----------



## RayneForhest

WOW... that's just sad. Honestly.


----------



## Jessicatm137

That was very rude of him!!! How mean!!


----------



## lvandert

MrVampire181 said:


> Wow a lot of comments! Thanks guys for defending me! I can't wait to see his replies xD


We got your back  besides you always help us so some of us are just repaying the favor


----------



## lvandert

LOL so I had posted something along the lines of "wow support walmart much? No wonder they get crappy, ill fish" and this is his reply
"i just bought the buckets ( blue ones) in room at walmart so they all matchin color and in room b they from home depot all prange lol i bought 500 at once form local wal mart so they were eve less then 2.50 normal price i arranged woith manager to buy bulk and got them cheaper- - and jealous much ? breeding in 5 gl round plastic buckets is infinitely more successful, better and safer and healthier for fry - i have over 2,000 glass tnaks if they worlked better id use them instead-"


----------



## Badjer

...seriously? This man needs a serious lesson in internet etiquette. Not to mention, calling yourself the greatest breeder in the world is ignorant. Especially since his fish don't even look that impressive. You did the right, mature thing Vamp. Especially for a 15 year old...I had no idea you were that young! Well, by young I guess I mean that makes us the same age. XD Wish all teenage boys had the maturity you do. Most of the people I know (likely myself included...) would have had some words for that man after a response like that!


----------



## MadameDesu

lvandert said:


> LOL so I had posted something along the lines of "wow support walmart much? No wonder they get crappy, ill fish" and this is his reply
> "i just bought the buckets ( blue ones) in room at walmart so they all matchin color and in room b they from home depot all prange lol i bought 500 at once form local wal mart so they were eve less then 2.50 normal price i arranged woith manager to buy bulk and got them cheaper- - and jealous much ? breeding in 5 gl round plastic buckets is infinitely more successful, better and safer and healthier for fry - i have over 2,000 glass tnaks if they worlked better id use them instead-"


Why can't this guy write in English?
:roll:


----------



## MrVampire181

He thinks you're all me now -_-


----------



## Olympia

I'd suggest sending a link to this site, but he'd just spam it with words that do not combine to form sentences.


----------



## MadameDesu

I gave my two cents on his channel feed as well.


----------



## betta lover1507

he is highly coinceded and he is just saying he could breed betta's well, dosen't mean he has any quality what so ever and if he even cares about betta's, probably gets some breeding pairs from walmart and wants to make a quick buck off of people D:< he is so immature!! who would curse so much like that? am 14 and i hardly curse. mr.v i always thought you where 20 years old or something :lol:


----------



## styggian

Lol, he blocked me.

I'm so sad.


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> He thinks you're all me now -_-


Lol, he directly accused me of being you.

I'm reporting all his abusive comments as spam tho. :roll:


----------



## bettafish15

LMAO he's ignoring my posts completely.


----------



## MadameDesu

Super Betta Troll Attack GO!


----------



## styggian

He sent me like 50 abusive replies. I didn't read them :roll::roll: I have baby fish to take care of/clean/feed.

I love his hangup against inbreeding/linebreeding. What a moron.

If I wasn't blocked, I'd post a vid reply of a father/daughter or mother/son spawn when my fry are old enough just to see his head explode.


----------



## OMGemily

oh my... i thought i knew arrogance and incolence in high school... ive never seen anyone make such idiotic comments... and im not even talking about the breeding. when it comes to that im clueless. that being said, even i can tell he hasnt the slightest clue what hes talking about...


----------



## Olympia

Kinda rude to drop that camera in there also, IMO. The male seemed pretty upset about it.


----------



## styggian

The slightest things can upset them and ruin a spawn, putting a cam IN the tank is just stupid. I might observe the spawning, but I don't bother them and I definitely wouldn't go sticking crap into the nest area.


----------



## lvandert

styggian said:


> Lol, he directly accused me of being you.
> 
> I'm reporting all his abusive comments as spam tho. :roll:


HAHAHAHA he totally does think we're you MrV. This is just great! Who else can we get in on this? I think I'm going trolling *insert troll face*


----------



## MrVampire181

Anyone with basic knowledge of showing bettas knows that the IBC is the oldest club for bettas. Bettas were barely being bred in Europe in the 1800s and the long finned varieties didnt show up till the early 1900s. He is just making stuff up.


----------



## lvandert

oh he blocked me too. sad face. I wanted to go trolling. I was going to say "your method of breeding sucks *insert troll face*" I was going to laugh my but off when he took offence and ignored the troll face


----------



## OMGemily

call me a newbie but i have a question... why ISNT inbreeding bad?


----------



## BetterBetta

LOLLOL I almost flagged his video for sexual content for a laugh. I mean, it's kind of true.. and I also left a nice little comment. I wonder if he even knows about basic betta care though. I almost want to go on my sister's Youtube account and ask him an ignorant question like, "Does the camera stress them out?" (DURR) and test him. We fully support you Mr. Vampire!


----------



## Amphibianite

I have to say I find his ignorance and ego when he can't even type properly hilarious.

Here is something I found looking at his comments and such



 why do people say leave the male in the tank till the fry are﻿ free swimming. apperently the fry fall from the nest and suffocate, but when I watch them they just swim right back up.

art6897 2 days ago 




 because their stupid an dclueless and its eggs they talkin or think that bout not swimmin fry- and they dumb and se dead eggs on bottom sometimes and think were dead from bein on bottom lol lol bein on bottom for 2 days will never ever cause egg to die and dead non fertilized egs﻿ sink like rocks and the fastest too!!!!!! and males are only necessary at nest in wild and only to protect it from predators like other fish crustaceans bugs snails etc etc they are dumb and 99% betta info on web is bs

 ThaiTyBeta in reply to art6897 2 days ago 




 Hmm okay that makes sense. Now I will start taking the male out after 20-30 min. Because honostly when you have fry starting to free swim its a pain in the ass trying to net the male without﻿ getting any fry in the net.

art6897 in reply to ThaiTyBeta 2 days ago 




 lol yep but much much more then that males eateggs and fry whole time some males very bad and eat all the eggs but all males eat some eggs- period - and over the 3 days or more they eat many many eggs some eat all but all males eat some - and havin him in there will not cause single egg to live thatw ouldnt of wothout him- period- and by removin you are keepin countless amount eggs fry alive and if they on bottom didnt hatch﻿ they were not going BLEEEPING hatch anyway! peopel out there are stupid


----------



## styggian

OMGemily said:


> call me a newbie but i have a question... why ISNT inbreeding bad?


Some animals aren't as prone to genetic defects from inbreeding. Mammals are very bad for this, and a lot of dog breeds have serious health issues due to bad inbreeding practices. Fish, to my knowledge, are not as susceptible as mammals are. In general, careful inbreeding or linebreeding will strengthen good traits and help "set them in stone" so to speak, but it does the same for bad traits as well. People who inbreed or linebreed will outcross for new blood as well. I'm no expect, but there is tons of research that goes very in depth with this.


----------



## styggian

Amphibianite said:


> I have to say I find his ignorance and ego when he can't even type properly hilarious.
> 
> Here is something I found looking at his comments and such
> 
> 
> 
> why do people say leave the male in the tank till the fry are﻿ free swimming. apperently the fry fall from the nest and suffocate, but when I watch them they just swim right back up.
> 
> art6897 2 days ago
> because their stupid an dclueless and its eggs they talkin or think that bout not swimmin fry- and they dumb and se dead eggs on bottom sometimes and think were dead from bein on bottom lol lol bein on bottom for 2 days will never ever cause egg to die and dead non fertilized egs﻿ sink like rocks and the fastest too!!!!!! and males are only necessary at nest in wild and only to protect it from predators like other fish crustaceans bugs snails etc etc they are dumb and 99% betta info on web is bs
> ThaiTyBeta in reply to art6897 2 days ago
> Hmm okay that makes sense. Now I will start taking the male out after 20-30 min. Because honostly when you have fry starting to free swim its a pain in the ass trying to net the male without﻿ getting any fry in the net.
> 
> art6897 in reply to ThaiTyBeta  2 days ago
> lol yep but much much more then that males eateggs and fry whole time some males very bad and eat all the eggs but all males eat some eggs- period - and over the 3 days or more they eat many many eggs some eat all but all males eat some - and havin him in there will not cause single egg to live thatw ouldnt of wothout him- period- and by removin you are keepin countless amount eggs fry alive and if they on bottom didnt hatch﻿ they were not going BLEEEPING hatch anyway! peopel out there are stupid






 :roll::roll::roll:

Funny, considering that people have left the male in even longer than just the freeswimming stage without issue. I left Shad with his first spawn for two weeks and had no problems. He's with his second spawn and isn't eating all his fry this time, either.


----------



## OMGemily

styggian said:


> Some animals aren't as prone to genetic defects from inbreeding. Mammals are very bad for this, and a lot of dog breeds have serious health issues due to bad inbreeding practices. Fish, to my knowledge, are not as susceptible as mammals are. In general, careful inbreeding or linebreeding will strengthen good traits and help "set them in stone" so to speak, but it does the same for bad traits as well. People who inbreed or linebreed will outcross for new blood as well. I'm no expect, but there is tons of research that goes very in depth with this.


 ...so its something that only experienced breeders should do? or when you know a little bit about the traits your bettas have?


----------



## styggian

OMGemily said:


> ...so its something that only experienced breeders should do? or when you know a little bit about the traits your bettas have?


I think it just depends on what animal you're breeding and what you're breeding for. The more research and learning you do, the better of course. With bettas, it's going to be a necessity if you want to form a line that breeds true.


----------



## Pitluvs

styggian said:


> Lol, he directly accused me of being you.
> 
> I'm reporting all his abusive comments as spam tho. :roll:


Ditto. There are other ways to contact him though, I made it clear I'm not MrV. ;-)


----------



## Bombalurina

Even beginner breeders can do it if they know the lineage of their fish.  I'm now going to divert to the species I have experience with - rats! By careful linebreeding, my breeder friends managed to produce a healthy line that all carried and displayed a recessive trait (I think it was apricot colouring), so that they could always guarantee apricots in a litter even when bred with an unrelated rat.  Unfortunately, bad breeders or accidental breeders allow their rats to inbreed without regards to health, so shorter lifespans and a strong tendency towards respiratory illness is also bred permanently into the Australian population. 

Mr Vampire - I would absolutely trust your knowledge and experience (constantly displayed on this forum) over his unintelligible ranting and strange methods. I agree with everyone - I honestly thought you were older than me (21) due to your polite manner, good written style and sound information. He, on the other hand, sounds like a 14-year-old throwing a tantrum and writes like he learnt English from Twitter.


----------



## BetterBetta

LOL now his comments pend approval. I doubt he's a marine Biologist. I asked him what a cnidarian, echinoderm, gastropod, and what the labyrinth organ was. He probably will deny my comment, and doesn't know. I know and I'm 13!


----------



## Pitluvs

Bombalurina said:


> ...sounds like a 14-year-old throwing a tantrum and *writes like he learnt English from Twitte*r.


----------



## styggian

Bombalurina said:


> Even beginner breeders can do it if they know the lineage of their fish.  I'm now going to divert to the species I have experience with - rats! By careful linebreeding, my breeder friends managed to produce a healthy line that all carried and displayed a recessive trait (I think it was apricot colouring), so that they could always guarantee apricots in a litter even when bred with an unrelated rat.  Unfortunately, bad breeders or accidental breeders allow their rats to inbreed without regards to health, so shorter lifespans and a strong tendency towards respiratory illness is also bred permanently into the Australian population.
> 
> Mr Vampire - I would absolutely trust your knowledge and experience (constantly displayed on this forum) over his unintelligible ranting and strange methods. I agree with everyone - I honestly thought you were older than me (21) due to your polite manner, good written style and sound information. He, on the other hand, sounds like a 14-year-old throwing a tantrum and writes like he learnt English from Twitter.


It's the same with rats in the UK (I used to own them when I lived there, never bred). Practically all rats carry mycoplasma unless you buy lab rats, and they have a high tendency for tumors :-( Certain chinchilla colors require careful breeding as well, and breeding certain colors together leads to smaller animals because of the inbreeding it took to create them. My black velvets were TINY, but my grey was large, and my brown velvet and chocolate slightly smaller than him.


----------



## djembekah

sheesh. talk about a stick in the rear.


----------



## OMGemily

this forum makes me feel old... i assumed most people on here (especially breeders) were older than me... im 18. its weird when everyone announces their age haha never what i expect


----------



## styggian

OMGemily said:


> this forum makes me feel old... i assumed most people on here (especially breeders) were older than me... im 18. its weird when everyone announces their age haha never what i expect


Well, I'm 31 if that helps;-)


----------



## OMGemily

styggian said:


> Well, I'm 31 if that helps;-)


 and i never wouldve guessed haha i assume the "omg" in my name makes people think im young, maybe younger than i am haha but its the name ive used for everything since jr high


----------



## Pitluvs

27 here  Not a breeder or ever plan to breed, but you're far from old


----------



## MadameDesu

This is too much fun.

Me: I can't﻿ even read your replies; the grammar is so awful.

Him: (thinking I'm someone else) "seriously thats al you come back with after havin a** handed to you ? is flailin desperate attempt at slammin my gramar - i first one to admit i typo alot due to typin so fast - but grammar ? lol lol this is not a post grad thesis its the lowset form human communication even below texting and noone﻿ does it perfect in comments on freakin you tube lol and only lame grasping pathetic weak flailing attempots to insult someone ever does it hahahaha!
hahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahh*ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah*ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah*ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah*ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah*ahahahaha!!!! seriously? after﻿ havin a** handed to you that badly thats best you can come back with? grammar ? j**** c***** you already prven what imbecile you were but that was lamest flailin pathetic weak attempt at salvagin egho ive seen in many ears lol lol your pathetic jealous clueless hack c*** bettabreedernumbrs- proven eveyr time speak!"

Are we SURE that this guy is over the age of 13? I mean seriously. If Youtube was Call of Duty, he'd be the 12 year old yelling about how he's gonna bang your mom. :roll:
Also, POTTY MOUTH.


----------



## Laki

I'm 24 ^.^ Mr.V you being 15 is seriously so impressive! I didn't accomplish much at 15 because I didn't have anything. :/

Kudos to you  

Also, going to YT to see what all the fuss is about.Clearly this person is a troll? Maybe? I don't know bc I didn't watch vids yet.


----------



## watergale

i put in my two cents as well


----------



## lvandert

OMGemily said:


> this forum makes me feel old... i assumed most people on here (especially breeders) were older than me... im 18. its weird when everyone announces their age haha never what i expect


I'm 21


----------



## MadameDesu

He blocked me, so I PM'ed him just saying "It's a shame you can't act like an adult."

Also, for his grammar, I linked him to a video of a certain scene in Pulp Fiction


----------



## OMGemily

Pitluvs said:


> 27 here  Not a breeder or ever plan to breed, but you're far from old


 
oh i know haha just felt like everyone was younger than me for a little bit :lol:



MadameDesu said:


> If Youtube was Call of Duty, he'd be the 12 year old yelling about how he's gonna bang your mom. :roll:
> Also, POTTY MOUTH.


i have a freind who would appreciate the CoD reference haha she complains about people like that all the time


----------



## Laki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKEMlVfcgm8&feature=related @1:15 a notebox appears saying they breed their "super fighters" every 7-9 days. Um.. Is breeding fish once a week good for the poor thing?! I would think they need time to rest between spawns.


----------



## MadameDesu

OMGemily said:


> oh i know haha just felt like everyone was younger than me for a little bit :lol:
> 
> Nope! We're the same age! (18)
> 
> 
> 
> i have a freind who would appreciate the CoD reference haha she complains about people like that all the time


I've only played once or twice. Imagine the kinds of things this guy has written, but said out loud, and you've pretty much got the idea.


----------



## lvandert

Laki said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKEMlVfcgm8&feature=related @1:15 a notebox appears saying they breed their "super fighters" every 7-9 days. Um.. Is breeding fish once a week good for the poor thing?! I would think they need time to rest between spawns.


yeah, with the right foods, and baring on your previous breed wasn't to harsh on her, you can start re-conditioning within 3 days. Or so I was told. I tried it and it would've worked if my female would've calmed down. She was super energetic, all that good food I suppose.


----------



## Pitluvs

Laki said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKEMlVfcgm8&feature=related @1:15 a notebox appears saying they breed their "super fighters" every 7-9 days. Um.. Is breeding fish once a week good for the poor thing?! I would think they need time to rest between spawns.


I think he wrote somewhere that he doesn't leave the male with the eggs/spawn, so really the male isn't doing much work. Interesting info though... breeders?


----------



## lvandert

Pitluvs said:


> I think he wrote somewhere that he doesn't leave the male with the eggs/spawn, so really the male isn't doing much work. Interesting info though... breeders?


I've been talking with OFL on artificial spawning, where you remove the male after spawning (I have egg eaters). and she said she does a spawn every 2 days (or something like that) with the same male but different females.


----------



## Laki

strange. I posted a few comments on his vids. 

This brings a question to mind though, how are bettas bred for sale in places like PetCo and PetSmart? Smaller stores sell directly from Asian stock. Whose to say "breeders" aren't mills in Malaysia and Singapore?


----------



## OMGemily

i just now finally watched the video... he IS a potty mouth. im surprised youtube lets that much cussing happen... like i stated before, im no breeder, but i put in my opinion as well:
"well first of its the twenty FIRST century. second, your comments in the video are really annoying, and completely irrelevant to the video itself, all youre doing is comparing yourself to "bad breeders" basically youre saying youre the best of the worst. and even if you were the best, if you really cared about betta splendens as a species, you would want to teach other people. not b**ch them out because your poor little ego is hurt, because, heaven forbid, someone disagrees with you. grow up"


----------



## Amphibianite

This person makes me believe his has the mentality of petulant 8 year old with a dirty mouth. Angry that he can't get his way, and pissed if any one every contradicts him.


Oh btw I am 25 

So far this guy has provided me a headache and some laughs.


----------



## LionCalie

Wow... want an amusing read? :roll: Check out his official homepage! 

https://sites.google.com/site/thaitybettaimportnbreeder/


----------



## MadameDesu

LionCalie said:


> Wow... want an amusing read? :roll: Check out his official homepage!
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/thaitybettaimportnbreeder/


I'm allergic to poorly designed websites.
That being said, this sent me into anaphylactic shock.

THIS BURNS MY RETINAS.


----------



## Olympia

He wrote ipmort.. Right where everyone sees on his front page.
What's with his discounts? Who gives senior, minor, smart person etc discounts on fish? :s 
Also I really hate people that are like "America is the best this and that" kind of attitude (or Canada since I'm from Canada). Like he thinks his methods are better than the methods in Thailand? He's just breeding THEIR fish, not making anything of his own.


----------



## MrVampire181

He bashes Thai breeders.... yet breeds their fish? What. Is. Wrong. With. This. Dude.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Oh dear, he actually has a blog where he says that the "humane" fighting of bettas is OK, but he can't condone the "inhumane or improper" method of betta fighting.

Gee, it's apparently WRONG to inbreed under any conditions, but fighting, if done correctly, is perfectly acceptable??? 

Ummmm, yeah, right.


----------



## MadameDesu

This man is impervious to all things logical.


----------



## MrVampire181

Oh gosh... Sherolyn (great show winning breeder) told him to enter the betta show in CA next month and pointed out every flaw on his fish and I quote "I cull fish better than that". Shes blocked too lol. 

My IBC friends are dying at these comments xD


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> He bashes Thai breeders.... yet breeds their fish? What. Is. Wrong. With. This. Dude.


Well, clearly he knows better than the natives know about their native fish :roll::roll:


----------



## copperarabian

wow, how immature of him O.O


----------



## styggian

sparkyjoe said:


> Oh dear, he actually has a blog where he says that the "humane" fighting of bettas is OK, but he can't condone the "inhumane or improper" method of betta fighting.
> 
> Gee, it's apparently WRONG to inbreed under any conditions, but fighting, if done correctly, is perfectly acceptable???
> 
> Ummmm, yeah, right.


Yes, that definitely bothers me. There is no humane or safe way to let animals hurt each other.


----------



## djembekah

"We only carry highest quality products and if 1- if its not top quality and, 2- if it isnt dirt cheap, we dont even carrry it."

how does that work?


----------



## MrVampire181

I hope he records a video talking about us.... the IBC can present it at the Jacksonville convention for a laugh! Sorry but this is HILARIOUS.


----------



## copperarabian

I tried leaving a comment on that video, not sure if he'll approve it or not. I didn't try to attack him. Said he should speak to people on the internet how he would speak to them in person, and if that is how he speaks to people it is a very sad thing. 

I don't understand this guy, he is the self proclaimed #1 betta breeder in the world that people have never heard of.


----------



## Amphibianite

Here are some of the bigger errors on his site that make me go Wth

We aRe the
here for les money
we actualy breed and sell! 
you tube(youtube are separated I guess the marriage isn't working out, it is now you and tube)
watch tv like animal planet for free, feed the fish in the virtual reality pond, or catch up on current world news headlines compliments of a.p, and yahoo news etc, and even play excellant games instantly for free like "tetris", vi"pinball" and "space invaders".(what does this have to do with bettas... oh and feed fish in a virtual pond......?????)
Huge savings from tons of discounts, everything from senior and minorrs discounts, to active or retired millitary discounts. We also have specials running all the time, or promotions where if you buy a betta etc, get extra free stuff on top of the free gifts every betta purchase already comes with., or, buy betta receive a half off discount on plants or bamboo or something (promotions like these are for limited times only, but on any given day there is pretty much many promotions available
(really specieal things...or something like that. I guess maybe, see what is in the desk at the time)

So any thing from identifying or treating diseases to breding advice or techniques, bring it on in my office and ill help you out FOR FREE! (not counting you buying the products I tell you to get and the shipping and handling)

So keep American green in America, and buy American bred finest quality dna and betta genetics in world right here in own backyard! (Yah hear that American is green in America....I don't wanna buy betta blood (dna) or genetics, I want the fish thank you not the sperm/eggs/blood)

HERE IS SOME EXAMPLES OF THE DISCOUNTS WE OFFER 365 DAYS A YEAR! - -(what about leap years?)

- ACTIVE AND RETIRED MILLITARY DISCOUNT! 5% off ( hmm so 5 cents if the best you can do eh?)
- MINOR AND SENIOR DISCOUNTS! (ALL PERSONS UNDR 21 AND OVER 55) (those poor people I believe a minor is under 18 and minor for drinking laws is 21....is he sending a bottle of booze with the fish?)

-YOU TUBE USER DISCOUNT (PLACE YOUR ORDER THROUGH OUR YOU TUBE ACCOUNT 5% off(so watching youtube and serving your country is the same thing... SWEET! Do I get a 10% off then for being an active member and youtubian?) (no I am not actually military just joking for comedy)

-HONOR ROLL STUDENT (UPON VERIFICATION- HONOR ROLL STUDENTS & GPA 4.0 +) 5% off
-LONG DISTANCE DISCOUNT ( VARYS ON DISTANCE, EXAMPLE- IF YOU LIVE IN FLORIDA YOU WOULD RECIEVE LARGER DISCOUNT THEN SOMEONE IN ARIZONA- (% VARYS UPON DISTANCE)
SO CONTACT US AND INQUIRE TO SEE WHICH OF THESE OR OTHER DISCOUNTS YOU QUALIFY FOR!(what if I am a military, youtubian, honor student, who lives far away? Do I get the fish for free?)

T PROMOTIONS- AT ANY GIVEN TIME WE OFFER PROMOTIONS. THESE PROMOTIONS HELP SAVE YOU EVEN MORE MONEY THEN OUR ALREADY LOW PRICES AND YOUR DISCOUNTS! OUR PROMOTIONS ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE. THEY ARE FOR LIMITED TIMES ONLY. CONTACT US TO INQUIRE ABOUT CURRENT PROMOTIONS. 
(I LIKE CAPSLOCK TOOOOO!!!!)

(I am not even going to comment on the bright yellow font....)

IT HAS A VIRTUAL REALITY BETTA POND FULL OF BETTAS THAT WILL CHASE YOUR MOUSE ARROW ANY WHERE YOU PLACE IT, AND EVERY TIME YOU CLICK IT DEPOSITS A HAND FULL OF BETTA PELLETS FOR YOUR SCHOLL OF BETTAS TO EAT (for you Scholl of bettas... For the people who just can't help but over feed fish....)

IT IS ALSO YOUR PLACE TO ASK ONE OF THE MOST KNWLEDGEABLE BREEDERS IN THE WORLD (whats a knwledeable?)

WANT TO BREED BETTAS BUT NEED HELP CAUSE FIRST TIME? (cause first time it is yes hmmmmmm? Yoda I can talk like too yes.)



GETANSWER (GETANSWER GET ANSWER NOW!!!!)




I think he repeats the same information on the site a total of 4 times or so...


----------



## djembekah

i couldn't even find how to buy his fish. not that i wanted them, i wanted to see pictures.


----------



## Betta16

ok Iv watch some of this nut jobs yt vid and wow is all i can say... he has a setup for banging out fish but i dont see him putting any show stoping fish coming from his stock. Iv also never bin told to not use Glass for breeding befor. I find it to be pretty funny that he fancys him self the only master breeder on the web. lol dont do drugs kid or you well end up like this guy.


----------



## indjo

Wow, I thought my local show breeders were arrogant. This guy is amazing. He claims to sell quality fish but ..... I don't mean to be arrogant..... but I often cull fry of his so called quality fish. He claims to sell "american" fish but he constantly imports for new genes..... 

This guy needs to be "publicized" so every one knows what they're getting into - specially commercial related issues.


----------



## djembekah

google thai ty bettas, find other forums complaining about him x3


----------



## Sandrilene

the fact that he can't spell and is posting your comments to prove how stupid you were even though you weren't rude just goes to farther prove how he isn't number one. I mean really, unless you are trying to buy crazy stupid fish on purpose would you buy them from someone acting like that? Yay narrow mindedness. :roll: I only wish you had put your age in the post so people would know he posted that to a 15 yr old.


----------



## MrVampire181

Googled him... lol even fighters hate him. As someone who raises show fish like fighters (similar methods for strong fish, not agression) this is awesome. Hes blocking accounts because he knows we're right...


----------



## dramaqueen

Holy mackerel, what a jerk! I've known MrV for about 3 years and he is one of the most knowledgeable betta keepers/breeders I know. 
You've got a lot of fans here, Dominnic. lol 
Oh, and guys, don't invite this nutjob to our forum!! We don't need any troublemakers.


----------



## copperarabian

So he responded to my message. I told him that you in no way attacked him and he shouldn't of responded to you in that way. You should speak to people on the internet how you would be speaking to them face to face. If you do speak to people this way face to face it is a very sad thing.

His response was 


> noone onlin is in position or place to even attempt to judge me and everything he said was wromng and retarded anyway- i am marine biologist 40 yr 7 day week professional leading fish expert and only one th etop 500 breeders genetics experts betta breders etc to open to webn or public dont like vids or dont wanna listen or learn move on dont watch - it syour loss not mine you liek that dumb *edit* could of learned something if hea dnot up *edit* and talkin - no time for *edit*!


Soon after he responded to me he deleted the message, but not before I copied it. I won't comment on any of his other videos because he had a good point, if I don't like it I shouldn't watch.

I don't understand why this guy is such a jerk, I've never met someone on you tube who responded like this.


----------



## MrVampire181

I think hes mad I stood up for the real betta hobbyists. Hes mad I didnt bow down and follow his every order on how to breed bettas. Further more I dont need his help since Ive been helping this forum for about 3 years (thanks DQ!).

Hes also mad about all of you defending me and the IBC breeders pointing out flaws.


----------



## copperarabian

MrVampire181 said:


> I think hes mad I stood up for the real betta hobbyists. Hes mad I didnt bow down and follow his every order on how to breed bettas. Further more I dont need his help since Ive been helping this forum for about 3 years (thanks DQ!).
> 
> Hes also mad about all of you defending me and the IBC breeders pointing out flaws.


Aw man, this guy must have so much unnecessary stress in his life. I bet he believes he's the #1 breeder, and his 400 something subscribers only boost his ego. I feel kinda bad for him. 

Nice you tube account by the way, you have some interesting videos.


----------



## Laki

His blogspot must have been hacked. My security stopped me from viewing, but not before I heard the screeching terrible webpage music. His camera sucks and his website is even worse. I almost want to email him separate off youtube as a legitimate buyer so he'll send pics and stuff.


----------



## Silverfang

my brain hurts.... but this was funny.



> of course you can but no mater breedin in heaters are the worst thing on planet for fry they do not maintain steady temp they cook then freeze then cook then freeze them and kill them iff when young or ruin development it is better to﻿ a certain point to breed and raise them in colder water with no heater then use heater but theres obviously limit to this and theres over 34,000 different types bettas some do better in colder water then others but always better with no heater- to a point


----------



## Laki

*ahem* wow.. This guy blocked me on yt. :< I'm so sad now, I was getting used to trolling his page. I only commented on 3 vids. One of my comments was "mom must have told you that you were good at keeping bettas, because you sure aren't any good at making friends". He called me a jealous idiot. I guess I'm jealous because I have friends and he doesn't?


----------



## fleetfish

Um. What can I say that hasn't already been said about this dude? 

Except, keep up the good work, Vampire! I totally respect you as a breeder and authority on bettas and wouldn't even think of taking advice from that nutjob .... seriously .... he's a few marshmallows short of his lucky charms. :/7


----------



## inareverie85

There's so little intelligible material in his messages that I wonder if he has a pulse.

My theory is he's a bot designed to insult anyone that posts a comment.


----------



## Wolfboy51

This guy mustve had a bad childhood.


----------



## cp6445

Good Lord he needs to learn some grammar. What an idiot. If I were ever thinking of buying a fish from a breeder I would avoid him because of his obvious stupidity. Learn to spell moron!


----------



## dramaqueen

I believe that OFL said his websites have viruses so that may be why you'd get blocked from viewing it.


----------



## MrVampire181

No he blocks your YouTube account.


----------



## Laki

He blocked mine, and others', YouTube accounts. His blogspot webpage has trojans. My security thinks it could be hacked. Given how this loser clearly has no friends, he might have been hacked by someone whom he offended on one of his sites.


----------



## plakatkhmer

That Thaity guy was talking alot of crap to me too. When all I did was asking him if I can buy a fish from him.


----------



## dramaqueen

He definitely has a couple of screws loose in his head.


----------



## styggian

plakatkhmer said:


> That Thaity guy was talking alot of crap to me too. When all I did was asking him if I can buy a fish from him.


I'd love to know what he said to you from just inquiring about a fish purchase!


----------



## Amphibianite

Same here I want to know what this guy who says he is a breeder and sell fish says to someone inquiring about purchasing a fish.


----------



## copperarabian

I blocked him from my account, he is such a annoying and disrespectful person I want nothing to do with him. I also figuire it's better I block him rather then he feeling Superior for blocking me.


----------



## betta lover1507

this guy is cruel, rude, immature, and does not have adult proper manners  especially of the way he/she spoke to mr.V that way, kid or adult no one should be repeatedly cursed like that


----------



## nel3

yikes, Thatybettas should consider switching out his mouthwash to 100%bleach. theres something about trashing everyonelse thats just wrong. dont think i can add much more new comments regarding this lowlife.


----------



## Bettas Rule

I am 29!


----------



## tpocicat

I am 61! I think all people should treat each other with respect. This guy doesn't know what respect is.


----------



## dramaqueen

And here I thought I had all of you beat at 50. Lol
This jerk needs for someone to shove a bar of soap down his throat.


----------



## bbulino

So i just watched one of his videos titled betta breding learn from #1 breeder part 8 he said that if a male eats any eggs to kill him. Is that normal ?
(thats how he spelt breeding)


----------



## MrVampire181

That is cruel... 

Egg eaters can become good fathers or you can artificially hatch the eggs or place them in another male's nest!


----------



## MadameDesu

MrVampire181 said:


> That is cruel...
> 
> Egg eaters can become good fathers or you can artificially hatch the eggs or place them in another male's nest!


Granted, in the wild, an egg eater could eventually be killed (or not, depending on whether he culled bad eggs), but we're not in the wild.
There's no reason to kill a perfectly good fish just because he eats eggs.


----------



## styggian

bbulino said:


> So i just watched one of his videos titled betta breding learn from #1 breeder part 8 he said that if a male eats any eggs to kill him. Is that normal ?
> (thats how he spelt breeding)


No, that's not normal, he's a moron.


----------



## MrVampire181

IMO he needs to focus on being more strict on water changes than how other people breed. His tanks are disgusting.


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> IMO he needs to focus on being more strict on water changes than how other people breed. His tanks are disgusting.


I didn't explore his vids too much, but good to know he keeps his animals in filth :roll:


----------



## Pitluvs

MrVampire181 said:


> IMO he needs to focus on being more strict on water changes than how other people breed. His tanks are disgusting.


Yes yes yes, I watched other videos and I couldn't see half the fish for the filth floating by the camera. My stomach turned. Having a bare tank makes clean up easy, no reason for that much filth. Eww.

And honestly, he reminds me of Backyard Breeders of any other type of animals. I have experience with rat and dog rescue, I see backyard breeders all the time. I see ethical breeders as well. Ethical breeders are calm, assertive and know their work. They don't need to engage in drama or overreacting. Backyard Breeders are nuts, over explain everything and act out in ways that question their human genetics. He... reminds me of a Backyard Breeder. MrV reminds me of an Ethical Breeder.


----------



## MrVampire181

I have issues with plants shedding sometimes but geez they're not that bad! My tanks are cleaned like crazy. I have a water changer now but even when I had buckets and airline tubing I cleaned them every few days!


----------



## dramaqueen

Someone should post something on his site with misspelled words and bad grammar like him. Lol


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> I have issues with plants shedding sometimes but geez they're not that bad! My tanks are cleaned like crazy. I have a water changer now but even when I had buckets and airline tubing I cleaned them every few days!


I clean my big tanks weekly, OR whenever there's noticeable crud, whichever comes first. Dead snail, decaying leaf, whatever, all that gets cleaned up as soon as it's noticed. Ugh. It's so easy, and I enjoy it.

The 3 week old fry are siphoned every evening with about 2gal removed and added back in. Their water is nearly crystal clear for not having a HOB going.


----------



## BetterBetta

I was viewing one of his videos on one of his hatcheries, and commented: "The bright light often stresses them out a bit so you might want to turn them off while breeding."
He said: 
"they are grow sun lights *to giuve them vitamin d* lil bit but﻿ no light over fry every day evr can damage their eyes in early development - an dno eggs are eaten cause i do whgat every real exert does and remove males minute eggs are laid lol geez and rice your jealous idiot-dumb"

I am 99.9999999% sure fish don't need vitamin d. And I never said anything about the fry--- just how the parents might be a bit stressed out. Jeez.


----------



## tpocicat

Dramaqueen, as bad as his grammar and spelling is, he probably wouldn't notice!


----------



## styggian

BetterBetta said:


> I was viewing one of his videos on one of his hatcheries, and commented: "The bright light often stresses them out a bit so you might want to turn them off while breeding."
> He said:
> "they are grow sun lights *to giuve them vitamin d* lil bit but﻿ no light over fry every day evr can damage their eyes in early development - an dno eggs are eaten cause i do whgat every real exert does and remove males minute eggs are laid lol geez and rice your jealous idiot-dumb"
> 
> I am 99.9999999% sure fish don't need vitamin d. And I never said anything about the fry--- just how the parents might be a bit stressed out. Jeez.


:roll::roll: My fry have their own CFL lamp, every day for about 6-8 hours. And the male will eat the bad eggs, no need letting them rot in the breeding tank.

What a flipping moron.


----------



## tpocicat

He seems to be a very angry man.


----------



## MadameDesu

BetterBetta said:


> I was viewing one of his videos on one of his hatcheries, and commented: "The bright light often stresses them out a bit so you might want to turn them off while breeding."
> He said:
> "they are grow sun lights *to giuve them vitamin d* lil bit but﻿ no light over fry every day evr can damage their eyes in early development - an dno eggs are eaten cause i do whgat every real exert does and remove males minute eggs are laid lol geez and rice your jealous idiot-dumb"
> 
> I am 99.9999999% sure fish don't need vitamin d. And I never said anything about the fry--- just how the parents might be a bit stressed out. Jeez.


See, the thing that bothers me most is that most people don't comment in a threatening way, but he always fires back calling them jealous/stupid/any cuss word you can imagine.


----------



## BetterBetta

MadameDesu--He literally just has a big mouth with a huge ego. From his other incoherent comments he's sent me, he's "been over seas for 23 years" (with worse spelling/grammar of course). I doubt he's even 20. And if he is, he should get a girlfriend or something because it concerns me that he has nothing better to do with his time rather than attack a 13 year old who sent an innocent comment. He makes me laugh though, I guess it's good entertainment.

And its true he bashes everyone in the IBC and stuff but when we come back to say something that isn't offensive at all--he starts rambling on and on with the worst language and grammar, not to mention terrible come backs. Seriously, "jealous idiot-dumb"... LOL. He also claims to be a marine biologist, but he doesn't even know what a Cnidarian is, and accused me of making up words...


----------



## styggian

BetterBetta said:


> MadameDesu--He literally just has a big mouth with a huge ego. From his other incoherent comments he's sent me, he's "been over seas for 23 years" (with worse spelling/grammar of course). I doubt he's even 20. And if he is, he should get a girlfriend or something because it concerns me that he has nothing better to do with his time rather than attack a 13 year old who sent an innocent comment. He makes me laugh though, I guess it's good entertainment.
> 
> And its true he bashes everyone in the IBC and stuff but when we come back to say something that isn't offensive at all--he starts rambling on and on with the worst language and grammar, not to mention terrible come backs. Seriously, "jealous idiot-dumb"... LOL. He also claims to be a marine biologist, but he doesn't even know what a Cnidarian is, and accused me of making up words...


He also said that "beta" is a legitimate alternate spelling of "betta." Um, no. Betta comes from betta splendens, a scientific name. It doesn't have alternate spellings.


----------



## MrVampire181

I keep lights on my fish. I just use a lot of IAL to darken the water. 

On egg eaters... I just had my white male (avatar) eat his eggs... why? Because he wouldn't eat last week or a few days ago and got hungry so naturally he ate the most nutritious thing in sight... Once he starts eating my food he'll probably spawn without any issues. Males eat eggs... ALL males do. There is more evidence to suggest males eat out of instinct than because they just like to eat eggs. Bettas are just as good of parents as cichlids yet breeders always (at least what I've seen) keep the parents with the fry. I've kept males with fry before as well... nothing but great care from those fish...

This guy is just making stuff up. His ponds? They look like tanks at water treatment plants... I bet he works at one and is trying to keep his location secret so no one knows he's a fraud.

His fighting bettas... yeah... in a real match they'd go down and get killed within minuets. Most arenas would disqualify them as soon as they flared.

Also... my family speaks several languages (Castillian spanish, German, French, Portuguese, and I'm learning Latin)... EVERY LANGUAGE spells it b-e-t-t-a and pronounces it be-tah. I've spoken to breeders in Spain, Germany, Netherlands, UK, France, Brazil, Portugal, and Argentina, still the same word with the same spelling. Betta splendens - splendid warrior, no different regardless of language or region. This guy is an idiot.


----------



## BetterBetta

Exactly styggian! He pulled out the same excuse on me. "Beta" is some computer thing, as far as I'm concerned, pronounced "Bay-tah". Betta splendens is pronounced "Bet-tah". He also said the same for plakat. It's not plakaat, plakkatt, or anything else, it has always been plakat, and plakat only! It makes me kind of mad that he accuses our methods and knowledge as being a bunch of doo doo (synonym for what he really said) when it's actually pretty darn correct. He needs to get a grip on himself gahhh!

Mr. Vampire- he is literally just an older guy (or a bored teen as far as we know) with no girlfriend and nothing else better to do than to trash talk all of us. If he genuinely cared about bettas though, I'm pretty sure he wouldn't raise fighters. I think he's just doing all of this because he was bored and had some major money in his pocket to go spend.


----------



## MadameDesu

styggian said:


> He also said that "beta" is a legitimate alternate spelling of "betta." Um, no. Betta comes from betta splendens, a scientific name. It doesn't have alternate spellings.





BetterBetta said:


> He also claims to be a marine biologist, but he doesn't even know what a Cnidarian is, and accused me of making up words...


----------



## Laki

I would honestly be afraid if he had a gf. No woman deserves to be with someone who thinks he's god and therefore plays god with tropical fish. No, I hope he never gets a gf. An otherwise sensible girl would end up trapped by his ego and he would probably threaten her (his ego is that of my ex, who stalked me for months after I left him)


----------



## Silverfang

Madame... that facepalm was worth the lost braincells from this moron. Thank you!


----------



## lvandert

Silverfang said:


> Madame... that facepalm was worth the lost braincells from this moron. Thank you!


+1


----------



## sparkyjoe

tpocicat said:


> He seems to be a very angry man.


Best. Quote. Ever!

And so, so true!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181

Lol someone on one of my betta Facebook pages said "He has a sit around drunk voice..."


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol someone on one of my betta Facebook pages said "He has a sit around drunk voice..."


Share? :-D


----------



## MadameDesu

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol someone on one of my betta Facebook pages said "He has a sit around drunk voice..."


I want to record a sound bit of me saying one of his quotes phonetically, lol


----------



## styggian

MadameDesu said:


> I want to record a sound bit of me saying one of his quotes phonetically, lol


Do it and make it a video reply!


----------



## MadameDesu

styggian said:


> Do it and make it a video reply!


Oh, believe me, I will. I just need to find a really good quote first, hahaha.


----------



## lexylex0526

Hope you guys don't mind me butting in! lol

I HATE how he thinks he is the chiz..haha. His ego is annoying and he says the wierdest things like "I've created them" and "I've made a fish you've never seen before" like he is God or something. He is also clames to be # 1 and if you give him some suggestions or criticize him he cusses you out! smh...The water in his tanks are extremely dirty and his bettas arent that great either. Most of his info is INcorrect anyways..


----------



## OMGemily

i told him there was no need to get mad at everyone just because his ego was hurt. apparently the only bruised ego is MrV's and he doesnt try to correct wrong information online which i guess means hes the best? i told him he didnt actually care about betta splendens as a species... no denial and he thinks he deserves an apology... what an arrogant little jerk... there really are no forum appropriate words for this guy haha


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm uploading a video explaining that I'm on every major betta forum and Facebook page and that he needs to watch what he does online. I can ruin him very easily, not just because I have answers to his stupid opinions but because I'm actually respected in the betta community.


----------



## Amphibianite

You all, I realized who this guy is.









"I am a Whale Biologist."


Oh so here a quote I found from this thaity guy
"I am a fish marine biologist sea guy not a computer guy"


----------



## MadameDesu

*coughcough*

http://youtu.be/HdgqPf9meu4


----------



## MadameDesu

Oh and as I promised, a phonetic re-enactment: http://youtu.be/UfQlS0Sox7k

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Laki

Excellent. Sounds like a real winner, that one. (thai ty betta)


----------



## styggian

MadameDesu said:


> Oh and as I promised, a phonetic re-enactment: http://youtu.be/UfQlS0Sox7k
> 
> Sorry for the double post.


Hahaaaa that's priceless.


----------



## MrVampire181

Bahaha

Also "DNA"... he keeps saying it, I don't think it means what he thinks it means...


----------



## MrVampire181

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCTYC_yRCNQ&feature=youtu.be

I rant lol.


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCTYC_yRCNQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I rant lol.


Ooh, I love rants! *goes to watch*


----------



## Junglist

I remember a reporter from the Philippines IBC wrote a little story about this dude saying he did that just to promote his fish food and said he got kicked out the club hehehe


----------



## MrVampire181

Oh gosh lol. That explains his imaginary betta clubs. Do you have a link to that article?


----------



## styggian

Did he really refuse to share info about IAL? Just saw that in the vid. What a d-bag.


----------



## dramaqueen

There are a lot of words to describe this guy but since this is a family forum, I can't say them. Lol


----------



## MrVampire181

styggian said:


> Did he really refuse to share info about IAL? Just saw that in the vid. What a d-bag.


He pointed the camera right at it and said "If you know what that is keep it to yourself."

He probably wants to sell it to people as "magic betta leaves, best in the world, not from 3rd world countries, raised here in the great USA" .... except with worse grammar.


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> He pointed the camera right at it and said "If you know what that is keep it to yourself."
> 
> He probably wants to sell it to people as "magic betta leaves, best in the world, not from 3rd world countries, raised here in the great USA" .... except with worse grammar.


Lol. This guy is such a joke. Wow.


----------



## lvandert

just wow. You know this makes me kinda happy though. This prooves something, we're not just a form we're a community. We stick up for one another, and back up what we think is right. Joining this site, by far, has been the best thing I've done on the internet in a LONG time. You guys accept the newbies (me) and we, as newbies, respect the veterans. Look at all of the people that have come and backed you up MrV. If we're not a little happy community within ourselves then I beg someone to come up with a better name for it.


----------



## MadameDesu

lvandert said:


> just wow. You know this makes me kinda happy though. This prooves something, we're not just a form we're a community. We stick up for one another, and back up what we think is right. Joining this site, by far, has been the best thing I've done on the internet in a LONG time. You guys accept the newbies (me) and we, as newbies, respect the veterans. Look at all of the people that have come and backed you up MrV. If we're not a little happy community within ourselves then I beg someone to come up with a better name for it.


I totally agree! I haven't even been here that long and you're all so fantastic! 

One question though: What are IALs used for?


----------



## lvandert

IAL promote breeding in the females, help the healing process, promote good health, make the waters more like where their originally from...umm anything I missed?


----------



## MadameDesu

lvandert said:


> IAL promote breeding in the females, help the healing process, promote good health, make the waters more like where their originally from...umm anything I missed?


Wow, really! All in one little leaf? That's kinda neat.


----------



## MrVampire181

IAL is so beneficial. It is just a natural spawning inducer, medication, antibiotic, infusoria making machine! Similar leaves are oak and maple but IAL is still the best.


----------



## styggian

MadameDesu said:


> Wow, really! All in one little leaf? That's kinda neat.


Yup. I just made a rambly little vid about IAL myself, uploading now :roll: IAL creates blackwater, which is what wild bettas live in.










I believe Dom (MrV) uses more leaves than me, so his tanks are darker.


----------



## Bettas Rule

tpocicat said:


> I am 61! I think all people should treat each other with respect. This guy doesn't know what respect is.


lol :-D


----------



## Amphibianite

IAL is used for a number of things.
It releases tannins and other beneficial chemicals into the water. These tannins help ease the fish, promote healing, and darken the water so it is a tan/brown color the fish love this because it is more natural.
You can use the leaves to float as natural nesting sites for the males, especially in breeding.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yup that's why my tanks are dark! I wean the fry off it after a month or so since I'll run out quickly (need place another order already... I've only had my new ones for a week!).


----------



## MadameDesu

Can it be used in any tank? I'm not a breeder, so I don't really have to worry about spawning, but it sounds like something my fish may like.
Can you use it if you have a filter?


----------



## styggian

MadameDesu said:


> Can it be used in any tank? I'm not a breeder, so I don't really have to worry about spawning, but it sounds like something my fish may like.


Yep, all bettas can benefit from it. I got mine from Amy Lim on ebay: http://stores.ebay.com/Amys-Ketapang-Inc?_trksid=p4340.l2563

My girls' tank is already tinted from bogwood, but I chucked a leaf in there anyway. I also put a leaf in my divided male tank. Crystal clear water is good for humans, but it makes fish feel over exposed :-D


----------



## MadameDesu

styggian said:


> Yep, all bettas can benefit from it. I got mine from Amy Lim on ebay: http://stores.ebay.com/Amys-Ketapang-Inc?_trksid=p4340.l2563
> 
> My girls' tank is already tinted from bogwood, but I chucked a leaf in there anyway. I also put a leaf in my divided male tank. Crystal clear water is good for humans, but it makes fish feel over exposed :-D


Do you just leave it in the tank until it sinks or until the color changes?


----------



## MrVampire181

Lol so this guy is the best breeder... I love how his grow out tanks are empty....


----------



## styggian

MadameDesu said:


> Do you just leave it in the tank until it sinks or until the color changes?


I had one with my fry for 2 weeks before I got tired of cleaning around it :roll: Usually the timeline is 2-3 weeks. It takes time for the tannins to dilute since it only comes out during water changes, but if you only have a couple of bettas, it's cheap enough to keep a leaf in each tank when you remove the old one.


----------



## MadameDesu

Does it work if you have a filter? (lol, so many noob questions)


----------



## MrVampire181

I let mine decompose in the water sometimes I take em out and dry them for re-use with the same tanks. I had ten in a 10 gallon full of water for jar changes. Tannins lasted a month of tri weekly jar cleanings. Some people put them in the filter. I used them with filters and it actually caused the tannins to release faster.


----------



## styggian

MadameDesu said:


> Does it work if you have a filter? (lol, so many noob questions)


If you use carbon in your filter, the carbon might suck it out, since that's what it's designed for. I don't use carbon, I have sponge for mechanical filtration and ceramic rings for biological filtration. You can put the leaf inside the filter, or drop it in the water.


----------



## Laki

I am not a breeder, I swear by IAL. I love the water when it tans and they make nests on it. It helps keep them strong and healthy. Ludendorff could have died from fin melt when I brought him home but after a month he turned around and now is growing all his fins back <3 And he jumps for treats! IAL should be in every betta owners' house!

*no, I don't have filters. But you still have to keep up with regular wate changes!


----------



## MadameDesu

Ok, thanks everyone! All of my questions have been answered ... for now.
;D


----------



## Junglist

MrVampire181 said:


> Oh gosh lol. That explains his imaginary betta clubs. Do you have a link to that article?


trying to find it's been a few months since I read it hopefully it's still there


----------



## MrVampire181

Junglist said:


> trying to find it's been a few months since I read it hopefully it's still there


I hope you can find it!


----------



## miish

Oh my, this guys... interesting to say the least.


----------



## Bombalurina

MadameDesu, you have too pretty a voice to spoil by reading out his venemous bile. I hope he listens to it, though.


----------



## Olympia

If his are the best, why does he still import Thai fish? >_>


----------



## MadameDesu

Bombalurina said:


> MadameDesu, you have too pretty a voice to spoil by reading out his venemous bile. I hope he listens to it, though.


Hahahaha, thanks. I have a lot of fun with extremely amateur voice-acting though, so it was kind of fun


----------



## tpocicat

While I strive to breed the very best bettas I can, I find it very hard to believe that any one breeder could honestly call themselves the number 1 betta breeder. Maybe in numbers, but certainly not in quality.


----------



## nel3

Olympia said:


> If his are the best, why does he still import Thai fish? >_>


its probably to replace those that he's killed in his attempts to spawn and to try to make more mediocre fish. i find its extremely cruel to kill a male outright just BC they're in a mood to eat some eggs. i havent seen many of his vids but im sure there are many more problems that he's dealing with.


----------



## MrVampire181

I agree tpocicat, no one breeder can be the #1.


----------



## Oldfishlady

There is always room for improvement and a person that can say they know it all...know nothing-fails to learn......if your not learning something new every day...you are either dead or a close minded fool......since I am not dead...I still learn something new everyday....even the simplest thing like a new way to tie your shoes.......

This poor fella hasn't a clue-if he did he wouldn't be so defensive and rude to make himself feel big and important....you can say you know everything as loud as you can all day long-doesn't make it true...well.... except in your own small mind.....laffs......I choose not to let this fella get under my skin- otherwise he is in control.....all I can do is pity the poor fool......oh...an laugh.....

And I am proud of everyone of you guys by the way you have conducted yourselves.....


----------



## miish

HAHA my goodness! I was curious so I sent him a message asking for pictures of his fish. He responded with almost 1000 word response talking about how he's to good and too busy to send personal things to people  Even if he WAS a good breeder his attitude is just horrid.

Here's a little snapshot of his preschool essay.

" sorry man but nope cannot will not upload any personal stuff for any one person - if i did that it would be full time job in itself with how many ordrs i have evry day - 
ou just gotta pick few color options you like and if pick few ill have ne surely lol and there already is hundrds them throughout the 90 vids already upoaded need take YOUR time and waacth an search i cannot take MY time to upload personal stuff for yuo - "


----------



## styggian

miish said:


> HAHA my goodness! I was curious so I sent him a message asking for pictures of his fish. He responded with almost 1000 word response talking about how he's to good and too busy to send personal things to people  Even if he WAS a good breeder his attitude is just horrid.
> 
> Here's a little snapshot of his preschool essay.
> 
> " sorry man but nope cannot will not upload any personal stuff for any one person - if i did that it would be full time job in itself with how many ordrs i have evry day -
> ou just gotta pick few color options you like and if pick few ill have ne surely lol and there already is hundrds them throughout the 90 vids already upoaded need take YOUR time and waacth an search i cannot take MY time to upload personal stuff for yuo - "


Holy cow. My older spawn is 22 days today, and as they get bigger, you bet your butt I'll want to show off the fish and give photos, or at least create a folder in photobucket and pass the link!

Dude must seriously be afraid of showing off his "quality" bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181

I also asked to see if he had any for sale about a month ago. I got a response to ask later because he's the #1 and he is too busy.

Conclusion... he is not professional and.... HE HAS NO SPAWNS.

Troll face is trolling me :C Y U NO SHOW UP CORRECTLY?
View attachment 51539


----------



## MadameDesu

I'd love to hear testimonials about people that have bought from this guy!


----------



## nel3

MrVampire181 said:


> I also asked to see if he had any for sale about a month ago. I got a response to ask later because he's the #1 and he is too busy.
> 
> Conclusion... he is not professional and.... HE HAS NO SPAWNS.
> 
> Troll face is trolling me :C Y U NO SHOW UP CORRECTLY?
> View attachment 51539


lol, so much for his fish mass production line. they probably dont fare too well with his care.


----------



## MrVampire181

nel3 said:


> lol, so much for his fish mass production line. they probably dont fare too well with his care.


His logic of super clean tank and controlled enviorments is flawed. Fish bred in always perfect, careful conditions are more likely to produce weak fish. Hence the reason I stress them with slightly rough water changes during the first two weeks. I don't want weak blood. 

Also he's quite hypocritical with that theory. Again his tanks are gross. :roll:


----------



## nel3

MrVampire181 said:


> His logic of super clean tank and controlled enviorments is flawed. Fish bred in always perfect, careful conditions are more likely to produce weak fish. Hence the reason I stress them with slightly rough water changes during the first two weeks. I don't want weak blood.
> 
> Also he's quite hypocritical with that theory. Again his tanks are gross. :roll:


thats quite interesting that the fry need some rough water but it makes perfect sense to boost the immune system.

anyone who is willing to blatantly ignore such tank conditions/care and claim to be the best out there while insutling other reputable breeders for self promotion is hypocritcal to say the least. if he just put down other breeders and spared perfectly sane people his language he'd be shoved to the back a tad bit easier. its fun to watch him have his hissy fits in a way.


----------



## dramaqueen

Putting down other breeders is not professional.


----------



## nel3

putting down any person isn't good in any situation especially if they one of the good ppl. i do have no issues with the backlash thaity has received, he deserves it. if there are such people that keep to themselves then id find them easier to avoid. out of sight, mostly out of mind. im more the type to avoid dealing with such people when give the opportunity.


----------



## Pewmew

that breeder sounds retarded


----------



## MrVampire181

Hes just looking for attention and cash from newbs. His fish are pet stock at best but his HMs are sad excuses for DeTs. Hes most likely a newb himself. All breeders know that those marbles and stones, plants, and containers are over all terrible products for bettas.

Also bamboo? Its not an aquatic plant. The roots are ok in the water but hes saying its the best plant for bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181

Hmm... do you think his videos go against youtube rules for mass advertising? Regardless I'm flagging them because I want to be a bit immature ;P


----------



## styggian

Pewmew said:


> that breeder sounds retarded


Can we please not use that word like that? It's an awful, horribly demeaning word that is still used to oppress people. There's so many more fitting and colorful phrases that could have been chosen. 

Thank you.


----------



## Olympia

I went on his site from my iPod. Apparently he is breeding over 150 species of fish..... Likely story. >__>


----------



## Laki

Be careful with his website, my spyware (or malware I don't know) flagged that site as having a virus and advised me against using it.


----------



## Olympia

That's why I used my iPod lol.


----------



## MadameDesu

Yes, he has a Trojan virus on the site he linked from his YT channel. Don't go there is you don't have anti-virus software!


----------



## KadenJames

Linked a virus to his video? There's a surprise. I gave this guy a piece of my mind on the same video, just to see how many comments he'd send back. I only got seven >_< I guess MrVampire T'd him off more. =D Don't let people like this get under your skin. They will get theirs, whether it's waking up to 100 dead fish or getting hit by a car. What goes around comes around, and it seems to me like he's got a helluva lot coming around. :lol:

I just feel bad for any and ALL fish under his "care."


----------



## Pitluvs

styggian said:


> Can we please not use that word like that? It's an awful, horribly demeaning word that is still used to oppress people. There's so many more fitting and colorful phrases that could have been chosen.
> 
> Thank you.


Thank You. Couldn't agree more. I have the "R" word.


----------



## nel3

MadameDesu said:


> Yes, he has a Trojan virus on the site he linked from his YT channel. Don't go there is you don't have anti-virus software!


i dont really see much reason why he'd want to do that. sure, he may want to strike out at the ppl trying to correct him but he's also advertising his fish. his fish may not of quality nor care but its counter intuitive if any prospective buyer is mildly interested in his fish (i hope this doesnt come to pass). he's only digging himself even more into the ground this way. a bruised ego sure does compromise the rationality of any person's personal goals.

though i wont be surprised if he's been attacked by a 3rd party for his behavior.


----------



## IrishRose2124

He's the freaking idiot because he doesn't know the difference between your and you're!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

What a psycho jerkface. I think any bettas that MrV can produce are a trillion times better than anything this other turd can. He's just jealous that you've accomplished more in 3 years than he's done in his whole life. Lol. He really does need to learn the difference between your and you're...that seriously drives me insane


----------



## finnfinnfriend

That was the longest run-on sentence I have ever read


----------



## jeffegg2

I watched with interest his first 5 vids. I could not take it anymore.

A shame really, I was admiring his bucket setup. I am a frugal person myself, but it was funny him talking about the dangers of fry hitting the glass in a square tank, yet he keeps the square tanks himself... infinitly colder that they are.

It wasn't his spelling, or his rambling, it was his filthy tanks and he never showed those "Best in Breed" bettas other than some he imported from Thailand.

It didn't take long to know he is a little left of center.:shock:

Posting on his site is a mistake. Just ignore him.....


----------



## Luimeril

:I i don't like the guy. he's arrogant, and the way he talked down to not just Mr.V, but to third-world countries(in one video, ALL he did in the annotations was diss Thai breeders!).

also, i had a laugh. he promises cheaper prices for rocks, than what i can get anywhere.

can he beat $2 for two pretty big bags of rocks? i buy my rocks at the Dollar Tree, where they're a dollar a bag. sure, i don't have many colors to choose from, but they're perfectly good rocks. :B


----------



## ravenwinds

After finding this thread and reading the horrible and demeaning response to Mr V (and everyone else, apparently), I decided to do some research on how horrible this person is:
1. Found early on that he breeds, trains, and sells fighters....as if we need more animal abuse in this country.
2. Bamboo as the best betta plant...I don't even think its real bamboo; looks like draceana(?spell) to me, which is not aquatic and will melt making his tanks even dirtier.
3. Bucket method sounds cool, except that he uses set-up to imprison bettas for life in a constant sexually heightened state in order to breed every week...a betta mill.
4. In one video he goes over how he conditions water to add to fry tanks/buckets. Doesn't explain why he leaves huge bucket(like one he uses for group conditioning)...just says fill bucket, add whatever you're going to put in, leave out for at least a couple days next to your fry buckets to get to same temp, can even leave for couple of weeks, oh and add a shrimp or snail or a "fish you don't like."...this is worst, no wonder fry tanks empty w/adding water that has already been fouled w/feces and ammonia!
5. In a couple of vids, I noticed the Animal Planet beginner level betta book...you know: this is how to care for your new pet betta...
A: I have this book, very good read for moons...why does the #1 betta breeder have it sitting on the desk of his spawning room like he consults it regularly?
B: this book has a long discussion re: appropriate housing and care for your betta...such important topics as not using container less than 1g or rounded glass rocks(food could get underneath and rot, betta could get head stuck in between while searching for food and drown), and how bettas like hiding places and live aquatic plants...ALL the things he sells!


There were many more but I thought these were fairly horrific. In watching all 8 installments of his breeding tutorial, I noticed that he became so obsessed w/ being #1, etc that he never got around to actually telling you how he bred(no step by step from him) bettas, he only gave out a few tips. I would surmise that since he sounds like one of those late night infomercial "but wait, that's not all! If you order in the next 5min, I will include my second book "Get Rich Working 7hrs A Week!", that his customers(if he has any) are from the same clueless base...
What makes him especially dangerous is that he actually has a few reasonable ideas sprinkled into his madness.


----------



## ravenwinds

Sorry for that very long winded post...this guy has my hackles up!

He writes and talks like a tweaker...very scary.


----------



## KadenJames

^ +100

Could not agree more.


----------



## AnaAngel623

O.O I actually had a conver with him(trying to learn)..without knowing better..about two weeks before finding this site..while I was trying to learn as much as possible before getting mine..a big sorry to the users here I feel like a traitor..I didn't know he is a bad dude


----------



## lvandert

It's alright Anaangel. We don't hate you. You're one of the few people, on this site, who probably got a decent response out of the guy


----------



## MrVampire181

He has some good info but his ego is the problem.


----------



## KadenJames

Right? If he wasn't such an idiot people _might _just want to hear what he has to say. But coming across so rude and snobbish to EVERYONE makes him disliked worldwide. 

Way to promote yourself, there, pal'o. :thumbsup:


----------



## ravenwinds

+1 kadenjames!


----------



## MollyJean

I picture the posters in this thread watching that guy's videos and puffing up, beards all frilled out and fins spread, ready to attack!


----------



## MrVampire181

MollyJean said:


> I picture the posters in this thread watching that guy's videos and puffing up, beards all frilled out and fins spread, ready to attack!


LOLOLOLOL kind of haha.


----------



## nel3

i do find him not disclosing IAL a bit of a low blow as if its a natianal secret.


----------



## greenfishfl

my opinion is he does have a bad mouth as for his ego well i dont know and he does have some good info in breeding but its up to u guys to have ur own opinions on him i personally like some of his methods but talks to much trash (not taking sides ) =/


----------



## shadowpony

Ok so let me get this straight. The "best breeder in the world" can't use complete sentences. I'm in middle school and that SO ticks me of. *rips head off doll*. I can't imagine how much this angers the breeders that have spent years perfecting their techniques. Like Mr.V needs to be taken under someones wing...


----------



## Contrary Mary

Wow! :shock: I was just kinda browsing and found this. It's kinda funny really that I was just talking about a situation like this with someone the other day. Soo... I had to give you all my 2 cents.

I mean really if you are going to rant like that at least clean up your language and use your best grammar. As soon as that first cuss word leaves your “mouth” your argument becomes invalidated and you loose all the respect of the person you are arguing with and therefore, IMO, the argument. I mean really.

And as for the tweeker comment that I read a while ago, I agree completely. I had a boss that sounded a lot like that and she was a HUGE tweeker (I no longer work there, Hmm... wonder why? Lol) I'm really new to the community, but I will defiantly keep this person in mind and avoid!! Thank you for the heads-up.


----------



## MrVampire181

He's very arrogant and as an obvious native English speaker I'm annoyed he can't use proper grammar.


----------



## jeffegg2

Don't care about grammer and spelling. Just with all the boasting, I saw little results. If I could see some beautiful bettas, then perhaps I could be a believer, but all I saw was some Thailand imports that he is "going" to breed. And many of his tanks look like poop farms.


Just my opinion....
Jeff.


----------



## Sena Hansler

-eye twitches- What cruddy spelling and grammar, from someone who is a "PERFECT" breeder. No such thing as perfect. If he has NEVER had a faulty spawn he's lying to more than others, but also to himself :roll:

And for the record Mr V doesn't have a big ego :lol: He just happens to be right almost always  (there's a boost bahaha)

I'm being choosy with my fish.. Although I only have VT gals to breed from, I'm going with form and therefore line breding will happen  So that guy obviously knows nothing about breeding and probably shoved two bettas together in a bowl and said "awww they love each other" :roll:


----------



## MrVampire181

I am the best breeder in the world. Lol just kidding. Not even close. 

People who deserve to brag: Karen Mac Auley - multiple BoS winner. IMO she's the best breeder right now. The show results do the talking.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: Well there is nothing as perfect, but there can always be an awesome, great, above average, etc =D

that person who was boasting and such and bashing you.... isn't. He's just a "throw 'em together and see if they make babies" kind of person :roll: even if he doesn't. I'll classify him as that.


----------



## Sheldon31

I'm not bothered by bad grammar in comments but on a website? It's highly unprofessional. It would be nice if I could see his stock and his breeding pairs so I could evaluate how good he is. Some of his ideas and methods are legit but he doesn't seem to put much of it into practice himself. I'm not a breeder, nor do I want to be. I just enjoy having and taking care of fish. I want the best for my fish and I want a good, strong fish to reduce the chance of distressing disease and as bad as it sounds, I dont want to pay a sizeable amount of money for a fish who won't last more than a few months. I love my fish and give him the love, care, attention and respect he diserves as a living thing. He's a member of my family and for a breeder to show blatant disregard for his stock and for the buyer makes me angrier with him than any of these shops like Walmart and pets at home. I wish I was in the us because I love your stock mrv. It's hard to find uk breeders.


----------



## KadenJames

As a graphic designer, and someone who has an eye for organization and concept, his website is a HEADACHE to say the very least. The background is a mesh of the same image of the same betta repeated over and over, the font is cheesy and hardly legible, like he had a preschooler scribble all over it, the layout- HAH! There is no layout. It's like he threw everything into a blender, drank it, and threw it up all over the internet, then dubbed it his "website." 

I just don't understand how someone can be SO arrogant. It makes my chest burn with disgust. :|


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:
that made my day <3

I just realized... How old are you MrV? xD you sound older than he does for sure lol. "Kid"


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm 15 and a half today lol.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Pfff the lengths people will go to to make up for their tiny little d***
He seems like a right numpty, and his vids on youtube show how bad the tank conditions are, you ask him for some pics, he's too busy to bother with customers, what he really means is he doesn't want to show pics because he doesn't have any and if he does the quality is shocking...what...a...numpty-scuse the language

EDITh and his language/grammar/spelling sucks!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

oh sh- younger than me xD Sorry but to me THAT guy sounds like he's a naive 13 year old (no offense to the more mature 13 year olds on here) and you've always sounded like you've had 15 years of experience - not 15 years old!  :lol:

I actually cannot understand what the guy posted on your video though.... :/ I actually cannot!!!! I mean I'm lazy for my grammar lately, and I'm a writer x.x but I don't stoop to that level of grammatical errors.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Can someone post me the link to the video he commented on?I wanna see how bad that is, probably just as bad as the excuse for a website...and his "manners"(non existent manners that is...)


----------



## Sheldon31

His website is shocking. He makes it very difficult to buy from so i can't imagine he sells many. Does anyone here know someone who has baught fish from him?

Edit found some people taking about him on a betta fighting site (don't judge I googled him and this was one of the search results). He brags that he's won every tournament he's ever been in, won't post vids to people wanting to buy a fighting fish off him because of PETA harassing him (wonder why). People who have baught from him or have come across his fish say they are weak, don't survive thing even before being put into a tournament and they have a lot of birth defects. Gill covers don't open well, bad finage and prone to disease so are only really pets not fighting or show fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

BeckyFish97 said:


> Can someone post me the link to the video he commented on?I wanna see how bad that is, probably just as bad as the excuse for a website...and his "manners"(non existent manners that is...)


Very first post, Mr V's video.


----------



## BeckyFish97

*What a plank!!!*

Thanks sena, I think I should post a comment, he would certainly shut up after this:

So it takes a lifetime of knowledge to be "the #1 breeder in the world" well then that would mean that you can't possibly be "the #1 breeder in the world" because you haven't lived a whole lifetime, if you had, you would be dead now.
There is 99% of breeders that breed betta's wrong, who's the other 1%?Oh I forgot, thats the betta's in the wild, they know what they're doing at least!!!
For the "#1 betta breeder in the world" (in your opinion) you seem to spend a lot of time online, don't you have over 150 different breeds of fish to care for?Maybe that would explain the poor water quality, and dirty tanks in your videos.
Youtube terms and conditions:
we do not permit hate speech (speech which attacks or demeans a group based on *race* or *ethnic origin* religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status and sexual orientation/gender identity).
QUOTE-THAITYBETTAS:
99% the betta info online is bad info and rubbish everything you think yo know is wrong and came form "ibc" and *asian* hack a*s breders fish famrers not genetic experts and scientific trul master breeders cuz im﻿ first one to ever open online

OOPS you seem to have broken youtube rules, maybe it was just an accident...like this:
Everyone hates spam. Do not create misleading descriptions, tags, titles or thumbnails in order to increase views. It's not OK to post large amounts of untargeted, unwanted or repetitive content, including comments and private messages.

QUOTE-THAITYBETTAS:

and before anything else and not goin waste too much time on your jealous ignorrant a*s-n youre far too stupid and ego to fouled up to bother tryin to help or teach but listen dumbf*ck- very simple- there are over thousand ways to do anythin in thios life you can breed in paper cup or toilet or any dumbsh*t yo like thousand ways to do anythin in﻿ life- but will only EVER be one #1 best most correct most successful way ever- and thats what i do and teach - u f*ckin m*r*n jealous punka*s do*che

QUOTE:THAITYBETTAS

so thousand qways to do anything only 1 will ever be #1 best most successful most correct way ever only ONE and thats whgat i do and your dumb ignorrant jealous a*s actuially had ba**s and stupididty ognorrance and arrogance to say inbreeding perfectly - hahahahahahaha! you f*ckin idiot you and all your hack f*ck idiots fish are genetic sh*tpiles you say they ok? hahahah! far form it "ok" is another form or word﻿ for 'mediocre" not the highest quality you dumbf*ck jealous tool ja*ka*s je*koff

Hang on, I could have sworn you just said the same thing...twice...oh dear, did you miss that page of youtube rules?Apparently so!

Another thing, did your mother teach you manners?Or did she just skip that when you were growing up?Calling someone (and I quote) a "jacka*s je*koff" is rude, I would have thought someone who had lived "a lifetime" and had "a lifetime of knowledge" would know that swearing is a dirty immature habit, used to make people feel better about themselves, when they know they are wrong!But apparently you missed that too, you don't seem to pay much attention to anything other than the fact that you THINK you are the #1 breeder of betta fish in the entire world, and that you are far too good to share your knowledge with other breeders, owing to the fact that your methods are innacurate, and unorthodox AT BEST and any person would work that out within 5 minutes of opening your mouth!
Oh and I would advise you not to write a book, as not even a 3 year old would be able to comprehend your twisted idea of grammar

Oh pants...now I have to go edit all the swearing out, apologies people if I miss anything, he doesn't seem to know how to control his mouth.

Let me know if you think it is funny


----------



## lvandert

Yeah he's pretty ridiculous...


----------



## BeckyFish97

lvandert said:


> Yeah he's pretty ridiculous...


 
Lol ya could say that


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: nice.

Mr V is a punk-arse? (friendly for this forum baha) :lol: so THAT'S what he said. sorry I couldn't read all he put because well... I cannot read it.

I posted a comment to him >.>


----------



## BeckyFish97

Also I would add this
I notice you keep males and females in plain sight of each other, this is enough to stress any betta fish, and you only have about 1cm between them.Any knowledgable breeder would know that you should really only allow males and females to see each other for a couple of minutes each day.This paticular video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIWO_PONP_s&feature=autoplay&list=ULtL0GHO4m4Kw&playnext=1
Depicts several lethargic fish, all with clamped fins and stress lines.Of course, this is "the #1 betta breeding method in the world" so who am I to challange your "expert opinion" I'm just a normal human being, I'm not "the #1 betta breeder in the world" so I clearly am not entitled to an opinion on the matter, just like everyone else that points out the hundreds of flaws in your "amazing" "perfect" breeding methods, who get verbally abused by your immensely trivial mouth, that seems to blow out a lot of inconsequential, irrelevant hot air.
Someone tells you you are wrong...BANG and the limelight shifts back onto them as you prove how truly immature you really are, calling them rude or offensive names, that ironically apply more to you than they do to the person you are targetting!


----------



## BeckyFish97

I think people should vote, those in favour of me posting this to him, say yes, if more than 7 (my lucky number) say yes, I will post!


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: I love you're ranting.  however, make sure he knows big words >.> (sorry I feel like being an arse today x) )

Maybe you should post a shorter version lol youtube doesn't allow novelettes 

I know personally I'll never be a "great breeder". If I had "for sure" hours for a job then I could do it sooo much better. However I'm still learning if anything, and my bettas are no show quality bettas - but I've gotten more than just pet store bettas now. I think people like OFL and Mr V (and a few others I just won't name all of you xD) definitely exceed a lot of us :3 which I find is fine with me LOL.

This kinda reminds me of the person I got mad at on youtube, they pm'd me saying I was a fat b**... In retaliation I posted a picture of myself and said "Fat? You wish you could hit something THIS good!" xDDDD I love trolling trolls.


----------



## KadenJames

@BeckyFish97,

Although 100% of everything you just wrote is completely true about this nimrod, it won't do any good. People like him will ALWAYS have something to say, even if it makes zero sense he will find a way to get under your skin and turn the tables on you. He doesn't care about the facts- all he cares about is persuading novice breeders into thinking he's some kind of Betta-God and getting them to purchase HIS supplies and HIS fish because he makes them think it will make them the best in the world, too. All we can do at this point is continue to promote truthful, honest and helpful information to those who need it. The IBC has been around for a long time, and will continue to be around in a much larger presence than this guy ever could, no matter what. I see more and more dislikes on his videos and people speaking up against him every day. Eventually his little inflated self-ego boat will sink and he will become another has-been.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: nice boat metaphor.

Especially when he choice an inflatable boat in a sea of hungry sharks >.>


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL he can't get under my skin...look at the video closely, just before "he" puts the camera in the water, you will see what I mean  and anyway, I really don't care what he says to me, he can swear himself to death, youtube will end up banning him for excessive swearing and breaching rules of youtube


----------



## KadenJames

If you want to post it, by all means go for it. I made a few remarks to him myself a while ago, just to see what kind of person he is. He responded with like 9 comments in a row in response, all saying generally the same thing (though I was hardly able to read them.) I know exactly what kind of person he is now, and I can tell you it's a headache that isn't worth it. Any comments that go on his video HE has to approve of first, so no one will see your posts anyways. He isn't going to read what you say and have some sort of epiphany and decide to apologize. He'll just add you to the list of "IBC idiots" and move on with his life. I would write a nice little letter to YouTube about him, though.


----------



## Sena Hansler

yay youtube letters!!! =D

Heeeyyy I've sworn on youtube... not super-amount-astical but I do now and then...when it...slips... >.> 


I did respond to him on Mr.V's video asking if he could post in English. I seriously cannot read it. :/


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol Not if I post them on another video for example mr.v's response to thaitybettas (or at least I think it is his) and then post the link to thaitybettas in comments 
Then he will come and post on mr.v's video, and prove that he really is a pr*t
As for the message to youtube, its a good idea!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Sena Hansler said:


> yay youtube letters!!! =D
> 
> Heeeyyy I've sworn on youtube... not super-amount-astical but I do now and then...when it...slips... >.>
> 
> 
> I did respond to him on Mr.V's video asking if he could post in English. I seriously cannot read it. :/


:O I'm appauled...you only swore at him once, he deserves way more than that


----------



## Sena Hansler

-eye twitches- Did he seriously say to YANK THE FEMALE OUT THE MINUTE THE LAST EGG IS RELEASED?? And TWENTY MINUTES LATER remove the FATHER??
No. Just no. I learned from Indjo, OFL, Mr V, and quite a few others! x.x My Maine stayed with free swimming fry for a while there. He was a gooood daddy.


oh.

my.

god.

-dies-

-revives-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHS7mFRNXuk&list=UUO6l01Hv1fH7ykW0fm_PSxg&index=1&feature=plcp

and his dumbo betta is not a fighter... His bettas are just plakats. Not anything awesome.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb2UUGG_DQk&feature=channel&list=UL
Sorry. He is an idiot (had to change that word) for thinking his fighters are "the best". I have to get Teak leaves for my females if I am ever to breed my fighter and my fighter isn't "the best" either :|


----------



## BeckyFish97

PFFFFF thats another breach, misbranding!!!


----------



## MollyJean

Speechless... wow...


----------



## Sena Hansler

I think I died a little inside.

No. seriously  I know if the male is an egg eater you should remove him... But I've left my female in there 4 hours after they were done to make aboslute sure he had enough of her, and then removed her. -face palm- I see all the "#1 breeder" and the "Guess I wasn't clear" and the "Information you find on here is bulls--- and I'll tell you how it REALLY works". oh my god...

(bet you anything that Dumbo is either 1. pet store bought or 2. imported and not any of his bred bettas.)


----------



## Hazell

I got a rather ridiculous reply too:
*dude you need to get clue an dnot get lied to and plaid out manipulated by other jealous idiots lol lol im only one the top 500 + experts genetics experts breeders etc in world to open to public or web and always some jealous idiot or someones whose egos stung cause they didnt know that over 99% betta info on web not from me is bad info and wrong and that everything they thought bout bettas was dead wrong and egos too far in way to shut mo0uth open eyes ears brain and learn or relearn right way*


----------



## BeckyFish97

Ok so 99% of info on the internet is wrong (read between the lines) because he didn't write it!!!and he says we're the ones with the huge egos 

HAHA I BEEN BLOCKED BY THE OWNER OF THIS VIDEO, oh well, he's called me a few names and sworn a bit more, plenty of evidence for youtube now, byebye thaitybettas


----------



## Sena Hansler

Is it just me or do I keep reading "Thigh-Tea" for his name? :/ I know what it really is but still LOL.

Anyways, a true breeder would be able to take some buff and bluff from others... and not get defensive or angry like that.

Dude... did he seriously remove my message? I just pointed out I had a successful spawn because of someone else, and this is his reply. My message, was very much non-threatening or abusive towards him, but yet he still answered...

"#4 so my jealous lil idiot freind i suggest you put ego and pride aside - lots you jealous idiots or tools whose egos stung cause everything you thought you knew or do is wrong and not the best lol lol i suggest you swallow ego shut the ____ up close mouth open eyes ears brain and improve- im most successful breder in world and twice as successful as "the most successful breders in world" lol dumbs- punk- your a high school qb tryin to talk **** to tom brady lol st-u- learn or dont your loss"


what the frack is a qb? :/ slang like that I've never heard.

I tried to flip sh-- on him (I would show you what UI wrote but most of it IS swears because well... I FEEL LIKE RANTING AT DUMB PEOPLE  ) but he blocked me too BAHAHAHHAHAH :lol:

Fine, maybe I should make a "avoid Thaitybetas" :lol:

anyways, you know what? every single one of you report him.


----------



## BeckyFish97

I think we should all pool together our photos of fish and spawns fry, etc, and make it a video response to him, show everyone how REAL breeder's work, and the quality of fry that we all end up with!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

he feeds his fry only once a day ;-( I fed mine like... A LOT xD
I wonder how slow his fry grow. Half mine grew huge the other half grew slow - next time around I'm cleanign double the times.

Why not? lol.

And not just breeding, but he disses "everything we know" about bettas, and really that means what? small tubs forever? filthy water? no heater? THAT is what is opposite of what I know.

where is a video that he is being offensive?

another message from him... I left a tip about the betta mirror. Don't leave it too long or they'll blow a fin. He doesn't understand D:


----------



## BeckyFish97

Sick bartender


----------



## Sena Hansler

I sent in a report : harassment - harassment to myself since they don't care if you say there is harassment to others apparently (it said doesn't matter if it is mean to me but may not be to others so i changed it) And left it at "animal cruelty and abuse" as he is teaching people to forget EVERYTHING they learned and learn by him only - unfortunately that means more people keeping bettas in jars and vases permanently like he does :roll: my ONE room is at a high temperature - just for those un-heated babies I got there! :|


----------



## BeckyFish97

I sent a message too and said he was using bullying behaviour, swearing and breaching youtube rules (community guidelines section)


----------



## Sena Hansler

yup I said he was VULGAR and RUDE and obnoxious and a few other non-swearing things (ehhh I'm cranky this morning, waking up to his messages? nah, IT'S ON :evil: ) :lol:


----------



## lvandert

lol. My point stands from earlier, we aren't just a form we're a community. One person posts on here thinking he was treated unfairly, and for good reason, but well all fire back at him like he attacked us personally. And he says we're the ones with egos, well we do have one, its just huge and involves a thousand or so people.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Remind me never to mess wit you!!


----------



## BeckyFish97

lvandert said:


> lol. My point stands from earlier, we aren't just a form we're a community. One person posts on here thinking he was treated unfairly, and for good reason, but well all fire back at him like he attacked us personally. And he says we're the ones with egos, well we do have one, its just huge and involves a thousand or so people.


LOL yeaaa


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: :lol: There's very few who've angered me to a point I explode like WWII bombs x.x One of them it took him 3 years and hence why I have little patience or tolerance these days :roll: and to think, I was doing so good 'til that butt came along!

And I see that :lol: we do fire back at him triple the amount he goes after ONE of us hahaha....

Plus... feed the fry ONCE? Dang... if I did that most of them would die, or would be stunted terribly.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love LOVE his lack of spelling and grammar. THAT in itself says a lot about him.


----------



## Sena Hansler

But I cannot read half of what he types :roll: I pointed that out. Maybe that's why he flipped at me? xD He couldn't take MILD criticism from ME. he blocked. THAT says a lot :roll:


----------



## BeckyFish97

He claims he could write a book about mr.v...In my comment to him, I said, oh and don't bother writing a book, not even a 3 year old would be able to understand your twisted idea of grammar


----------



## lvandert

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: :lol: There's very few who've angered me to a point I explode like WWII bombs x.x One of them it took him 3 years and hence why I have little patience or tolerance these days :roll: and to think, I was doing so good 'til that butt came along!
> 
> And I see that :lol: we do fire back at him triple the amount he goes after ONE of us hahaha....
> 
> Plus... feed the fry ONCE? Dang... if I did that most of them would die, or would be stunted terribly.


lol I"m the same way. It's hard to tick me off but when I do look out, things are going to get broken


----------



## BeckyFish97

lvandert said:


> lol I"m the same way. It's hard to tick me off but when I do look out, things are going to get broken


Please say that involves your hands and his neck!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

BeckyFish97 said:


> He claims he could write a book about mr.v...In my comment to him, I said, oh and don't bother writing a book, not even a 3 year old would be able to understand your twisted idea of grammar


 
.... bahahahahhahaha :lol: I'm literally laughing at that omg... 

And I know lol it takes a lot to tick me off to a point where I blow up, and even now for work I'm literally biting my tongue, or clenching something (to a point I bruise my hand, leave red marks and my hand is numb!) because I CANNOT work there... just cant! Discriminative, they are firing without reason soon here because the manager is a kjegnagfrw (find your own word  ) and soon I will probably explode. Hopefully I have another job by then xD then it's fair game.


----------



## FishyFishy89

MrVampire181 said:


> He's very arrogant and as an obvious native English speaker I'm annoyed he can't use proper grammar.


Yes. When I read posts my 1st impression is ALWAYS spelling and grammar. However, I also give users the benefit of a doubt because there are disabilities that affect how you spell and use grammar.
But reading further on I can tell he is just an arrogant a-hole. If he didn't completely bash every single breeder and every single method of breeding then MAYBE I might of given him a chance and waited to see personal purchase reviews.


----------



## FishyFishy89

BeckyFish97 said:


> Please say that involves your hands and his neck!!!


Can we have a "like" button???;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well my bf cannot spell. I spell for him :lol: but, if someone ISb eing arrogant , a prick and a bunch of non-friendly words I will think they are just bieng lazy. Which if you go to his channel, you'll see he IS being lazy as there are some "intellectually spelled" paragraphs


----------



## FishyFishy89

"All male bettas will eat or snack on their eggs"
If that is true, then the betta wouldn't bother putting the eggs in the nest. The eggs are already in their mouth. I'm sure they will take every chance to gobble them up xD


----------



## BeckyFish97

fishyfishy89 said:


> can we have a "like" button???;-)


 
click here to like this comment:
[LIKE]


----------



## Sena Hansler

IT'S NOT WORKING!! THE LIKE BUTTON IS BROKEN!!!! xD

Yeah if they snack on the fry and eggs, Maine must've been mentally challenged for a fish :/ he loved his babies <3 eggs, popping dots, and free swimming! wish I could have a male like that again... he knew his stuff


----------



## BeckyFish97

Awww 
Lol click this link to see the definition of hack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoD-ZahkfcA&feature=bf_next&list=HL1336484878
LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler

sooo tough, smart or farmers? cool =D xD


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol well I couldn't say farmer because in a previous comment he was very racist about "asian" farmers...what does it matter where people come from...racist barstuard.


----------



## FishyFishy89

BeckyFish97 said:


> Awww
> Lol click this link to see the definition of hack
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoD-ZahkfcA&feature=bf_next&list=HL1336484878
> LOL


LOVE this video!


----------



## Sena Hansler

barstuard. 
bar's turd?

Why am I seeing the weirdest things in different spellings? Thigh Tea, Bar's Turd... geesh :lol:

lol I like his video :3 I keep watching it (and then reminding myself he sounds young and IS 15.5 x.x)


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL think of the swearword that sounds most like barstuard!!!Think of it like this, you don't like the letter U so you delete it


----------



## Sena Hansler

oh I know but just by the spelling...  xD I know which word you meant :3 I still see bar's turd.


----------



## FishyFishy89

BeckyFish97 said:


> LOL think of the swearword that sounds most like barstuard!!!Think of it like this, you don't like the letter U so you delete it


OH I get it!!!
That sure gave me a tard moment xD


ETA: Anyone know what I mean by the word "tard"?


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL
Tateybettas really needs to sue his school teachers...they don't teach him very well


----------



## Sena Hansler

Skool is to make you smrt :3


----------



## BeckyFish97

It doesn't seem to be doing tatey any good does it?Maybe he's only 6yrs old


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hey!!! WHy do people keep insulting my niece :lol: she's six!


----------



## FishyFishy89

BeckyFish97 said:


> LOL
> Tateybettas really needs to sue his school teachers...they don't teach him very well





Sena Hansler said:


> Skool is to make you smrt :3





BeckyFish97 said:


> It doesn't seem to be doing tatey any good does it?Maybe he's only 6yrs old





Sena Hansler said:


> Hey!!! WHy do people keep insulting my niece :lol: she's six!


Im dying over here!!!!:rofl:


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL sorry sena's niece!!!I vote we all refer to him as tatey from now on (on youtube too) LOL even if he isnt 7 (YES 7 NOT 6) he still has the mental age of a 2 year old


----------



## Sena Hansler

Anyone else notice he sounds high  I'm not kidding. That's not a "smooth voice" sound, I know someone like that - he sounds high. :/


----------



## Luimeril

i'm honestly tempted to message him. .3. act like someone interested in his bettas, ask if i can get pics of his good marble Halfmoons, ect. just to see. :I if he can beat out the prices i've seen from good breeders i know... :V


----------



## BeckyFish97

You should, you should tell him you think his bettas are absolutely amazing, and you are wanting a betta from him, but you aren't sure which ones are still available or not, and thought it was better to check with him first instead of wasting his valuable time asking for one that has already been taken!Also tell him you have seen all his videos and they are sooo amazing! LOL
If you lay it on thick and act like hes your idol, he'll lap it all up


----------



## Animalfreak

Ok so I watched one of his videos and I was like O.O. WOW. He said 99% of information on the web is like not real. I'm thinking yeah right! I found all my info on the web and on this sight! He also said to pull your male 20mins after you take your female out. We all keep our males in the tank to tend to the eggs. He is CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All I can say is WOW were did he get his info?????


----------



## BeckyFish97

Yep...99% of the info online is wrong, the other 1% is right, so that would make bettafish.com the 1% and him the 99%  oh dear tatey bettas you seem a bit confused love!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I've always been curious, why do bettas their their eggs in a bubble nest?


----------



## Animalfreak

BeckyFish97 said:


> Yep...99% of the info online is wrong, the other 1% is right, so that would make bettafish.com the 1% and him the 99%  oh dear tatey bettas you seem a bit confused love!


Lol I agree with you!


----------



## MrVampire181

This guy knows nothing. "Show grade halfmoons" actually need to be oh what's the term... hmmm 180 degree caudal spreads. Hence the term half MOON. 

His tanks are gross and I'd be ashamed of presenting such a cluttered fish room. If my tanks appear dirty it's because I often take videos before a water change so they're not stressed out in the videos. 

Male bettas always eat eggs and fry, however removing him early kills off most of them. Male bettas provide extended parental care much like cichlids. 

If he was the #1 breeder his grow out tanks would have a ton of fry... yet I only see a few, obviously stunted ones, or none at all.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well he said he feeds them only once a day D: of course his fry are dead. My fish room, doesn't have walmart tubs :lol: and I keep my tanks low numbered :3 (ish)


----------



## MrVampire181

I use plastic tubs for breeding and grow out since they maintain temperature a bit better than glass (he was partially right however there is no drastic difference). 

However buckets IMO are for jar cleaning. Never for housing fish. Why? Because I enjoy seeing my bettas. Maybe I'm just weird like that.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I actually agree :3 I have tubs too - but they are white >< I don't like not being able to see my fish from the sides (sometimes you need to!) Clear tubs are not so bad  I use buckets for water changes... oh! and if moving to a new place. So you aren't weird :lol:

And those walmart buckets are usually chemical buckets btw :/ I would know :roll: and not cheap chemicals... I mean industrial strength non-diluted half the time


----------



## BeckyFish97

I was looking at boxes and buckets etc, most buckets, unless labelled chemical free are full of chemicals, especially ones from places like walmart!
Our "friend" tatey really doesn't know what he is talking about


----------



## Sena Hansler

I worked in the deli :lol: most of the buckets were chemical ones - the ones I got from there contained icing, from the bakery. I cleaned the living daylights out of the buckets and never had a problem moving fish or water  I was careful 

I still cannot believe he never knew what "blown fin" is... any BREEDER should know that, mainly because if they exercise (his plakats are not fighters they are plakats, dumbos, pk/hm's.... And it angers me to know an idiot like him fights them too) bettas with mirrors, they'd know.


----------



## BeckyFish97

I know this is completely off topic but here goes...Mr.v what jars do you use to seperate males?Could you post a pic?
And really sena?BLOWN FIN?!he DOESN'T know that?!Oh of course he doesn't, he breeds SOOOOOOO well that he never came across that...the mor*n!!!


----------



## Sheldon31

Even I know what a blown fin is and I'm a novice! He says bubblenest size doesn't matter? Surely it does? Surely they wouldn't make 4 inch nests if they didn't need to? Ky's nest is massive and there isn't even a female present, he adds to it throughout the day too :S 

I dunno where this guy is at in the sanity department but he just drives customers away. A few people have asked him where he can buy a fish from and every time I've seen a narky "Inbox me I don't have time to waste on giving out information" etc etc. Someone asked for pictures and his reply was disgusting! I can't find how to PM him.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Well if he wants maximum sized spawns then it doesn't matter how big the female is, if the nest isnt big enough to house all the eggs, then he won't get the "best" results, as for pulling the male out after 20 minutes, what does he do, jump in there himself and put the fry back up?!NUMPTYFACE!sorry this guy gets on my nerves!!!

As for the sanity department...I don't think he has ever heard of them!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

o_o My CT/PK took over the fighter's nest (I swapped them, because the fighter is out of my level to breed right now, and I am waiting for teak leaves :3 ) and he doubled the size of it x.x it's 6 by 4 inches! and thick.... :lol: The female should be swelling with eggs before adding, and submit before hand - I have a few females who refuse to "submit" or show the lines, they just flare and flare :roll:

Yeah he didn't know what a blown fin is. I do. And it's my non-breeders who blow their fins!!! Dally did it when he saw the double tail.


----------



## Sheldon31

He blocked me. Went on to tell me he was the best and tha ial is poo and oak leaves are the best while I was always of the impression oak leaves are a substitute. He didn't even know what ial does!


----------



## Sena Hansler

....oh dang so that means the tanks WEREN'T tinted with IAL? O_O eeeww...


----------



## ravenwinds

If he thinks ial are poo and good old "american" oak leaves were the best, why did he have ial in his tanks...remember, he made a big deal out of "and if you know what these are, keep it to yourself!" In his videos regarding ial. He even pulled one out for a closer look saying it was some big secret!! #[email protected]% @&85!! (just insert your favorite here).

It's ok Sena, some of his tanks obviously were tinted w/ ial.
Sheldon: I have no doubt that even though he uses them, he has no idea what they are used/good for!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I hope they were tinted xD otherwise I'd be worried LOL.

Okay, there is no big secrets. If someone wants to breed and some breeder turned around and said "oh, well I cannot help you because, y'know, breeder's secrets!" there wouldn't BE any breeders! :roll: As for me, I just tried the black water extract (ehhh....prefer leaves.) and I have my second successful spawn, going on right now... But I'm not going to be all "I'm the best breeder mwahahaha :evil: because...I'm not xD I mean look at Mr V... He's almost 4 years younger than me and he knows more xD


----------



## KadenJames

> *PLEASE DO NOT DISREGARD.*
> To YouTube administrators, moderators, or any associate it may concern-
> I am writing you to inform you of a very unfortunate circumstance that is currently happening within the pages of YouTube. As you may be aware, Betta Fish (Siamese Fighting Fish) videos are very popular throughout your website. They are elegant and feisty fish that many, many people are passionate about worldwide. There are thousands of new enthusiasts every day, many of whom have decided to learn about Betta fish breeding. This hobby is a very difficult one that requires extensive knowledge, as well as advice from truly experienced breeders.
> There is a YouTube user by the name of ThaiTyBetta who is causing immense frustration and controversy amongst many Betta hobbyests, enthusiasts, and members of the International Betta Congress (IBC), including myself. ThaiTyBetta’s behavior towards other members is not acceptable. He calls original breeders in Thailand who have practiced Betta breeding for hundreds of years “hack-ass fish farmers,” which I believe is a blunt racial comment. He also openly insults every member or follower of the IBC, claiming that 99% of what we know is completely false; complete lies. This is extremely aggravating to us, because most of us have spent majority of our lives perfecting our methods and bringing quality supply to those who need it. He calls himself the “best breeder in the world,” although no one has ever heard of him before. When a flaw in his method is questioned, he goes on a rampage of anger and swearing, calling the observer stupid, jealous, and ignorant. Here are a few direct quotes from ThaiTyBetta off of his YouTube comments-
> 
> “…so thousand qways to do anything only 1 will ever be #1 best most successful most correct way ever only ONE and thats whgat i do and your dumb ignorrant jealous a*s actuially had ba**s and stupididty ognorrance and arrogance to say inbreeding perfectly - hahahahahahaha! you f*ckin idiot you and all your hack f*ck idiots fish are genetic sh*tpiles you say they ok? hahahah! far form it "ok" is another form or word﻿ for 'mediocre" not the highest quality you dumbf*ck jealous tool ja*ka*s je*koff…”
> “…and there﻿ isnt single person online in postion even attempt talk **** to me and only ones who do are jealous and or butt hurt cause everything they tthink they know is wrong and their (your) egos dont like to hear it and prevent form closing mouth and opening mind eyes ears and learning better. once people have formed opinions no matter how wrong they are or how wrong the info they formed them form was its hard due to ego for them learn better. thats your fault not mine.”
> “…literally everything you think yo know about﻿ betas and ever been told is 99% wrong incorrect and your too stupid to even know it and first chanc only chance in your life to learn correct best info you just blew- ii would of helped you taught you privately just so you didnt have to be part of the 99% sellers breeders out there today who are hacks not even capable of breeding high quality betas cause you dont have the lifetime scientific genetic etc knowledge required- jesus christ your stupid”
> 
> Keep in mind that his viewers have never “attacked” this individual, only inquired about his methods and why he calls himself the #1 breeder in the world, when he doesn’t even have quality stock to begin with. This individual is unpredictable, ruthless, obnoxious, and aggressive, and tries to make everyone feel inferior to him. He also openly supports Betta fish fighting, in which two males are placed in a small container and forced to fight each other until one or the other dies. This is illegal in most states and is obviously animal cruelty, which means he is openly endorsing an illegal act. This is extremely inappropriate, and I am asking YouTube to investigate this person’s behavior and hopefully ban him from the website. There are hundreds of members who stand behind this letter and are demanding action be taken. Please do not overlook this dispute.
> Thank you for your time, we are looking forward to your response.
> 
> Very respectfully,
> Avid Betta Hobbyest
> [email protected]
> (As well as many Members of the International Betta Congress, and American Betta Fish Association)


There you guys go, I wrote up a nice little letter about him to YouTube. Now... where do I send it? xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

xD good question lol


----------



## BeckyFish97

KadenJames: I bow down to you my friend


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:


----------



## KadenJames

:lol:

We should have everyone on here send this same letter to youtube so that they CAN'T ignore it. Where have you been sending complaints to? I've looked and looked but can't find an actual [email protected] email of any kind.


----------



## BeckyFish97

KadenJames said:


> :lol:
> 
> We should have everyone on here send this same letter to youtube so that they CAN'T ignore it. Where have you been sending complaints to? I've looked and looked but can't find an actual [email protected] email of any kind.


I sent it to report a bug...the description seemed to fit him


----------



## KadenJames

beckyfish97 said:


> i sent it to report a bug...the description seemed to fit him


 
lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: I did "report spawm/user" link and it asked what I was reporting, and I left a nice "WHY" in the comments.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol


----------



## KadenJames

Just sent an email to [email protected], someone said they may reply through it. Then about 30 seconds later I got a message from Google saying if I needed assistance with anything to check out their "Help Threads." REALLY?!


----------



## Sena Hansler




----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL fail!


----------



## ZergyMonster

KadenJames said:


> Just sent an email to [email protected], someone said they may reply through it. Then about 30 seconds later I got a message from Google saying if I needed assistance with anything to check out their "Help Threads." REALLY?!


There are tons of sites that use this as a quick message distribution E-mail. The instant they get an E-mail from a user they have a bot that sends that E-mail to the user. 

I've done this for several other sites and the best way to get to a living being is to find the E-mail for either a moderator or an admin. The company will never reply with useful information.


----------



## Wolfie305

What I love is how this guy is constantly referring to people's ego's when he has the worst one I have ever seen in my entire life..


----------



## nel3

too bad his ego bubble shows no signs of popping. i think he's a hopeless case that will never even consider his disposition on his practices.


----------



## gidgeystartedit

Sorry. Don't mean to butt in here, but really. This guy won't be in my Grammar class for 2 seconds without being kicked-out. I can't understand what he's saying.. Good luck, I hope Youtube gets that message.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Okay okay, so my interpretation of his reply to Mr V:

"Everything you think about the letter B (beta) is 99% wrong, and your first chance helped you to be a part of the 99% sellers out there today who are capable of breeding high quality letter B's :lol:

Your documents need to be seen by everyone on youtube because you validated everything - cannot thank you enough and I'll be in video for all to see soon enough for proving everything I've ever said: ignorance, idiocy, jealousy, and stupidity. Thanks.

Your opportunity will have the legit best, expert letter B information in your life! I helped you, taught you, spent a great deal of time healing you with no beneift whatsoever. I was beginner once, and enjoy ignorance.

You'd message me privately, and asked questions to learn and prove there will still EVER be ONE #1 letter B breeder."

And technically if you look in his response, it DOES technically say it... I mean sure I cut out a little....some....somewhat....lots... most.... of it (including that of which I could not read!) :lol: But it says it technically. Beta isn't a fish :roll:

You heard the man. HE is the BEST letter B breeder there is and don't you forget it!


----------



## Bombalurina

Dang, I want some of those fine letter Bs he breeds.


----------



## KadenJames

*confused


----------



## Bombalurina

He says Beta (second letter of the greek alphabet), not betta, as in betta splendens.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> Okay okay, so my interpretation of his reply to Mr V:
> 
> "Everything you think about the letter B (beta) is 99% wrong, and your first chance helped you to be a part of the 99% sellers out there today who are capable of breeding high quality letter B's :lol:
> 
> Your documents need to be seen by everyone on youtube because you validated everything - cannot thank you enough and I'll be in video for all to see soon enough for proving everything I've ever said: ignorance, idiocy, jealousy, and stupidity. Thanks.
> 
> Your opportunity will have the legit best, expert letter B information in your life! I helped you, taught you, spent a great deal of time healing you with no beneift whatsoever. I was beginner once, and enjoy ignorance.
> 
> You'd message me privately, and asked questions to learn and prove there will still EVER be ONE #1 letter B breeder."
> 
> And technically if you look in his response, it DOES technically say it... I mean sure I cut out a little....some....somewhat....lots... most.... of it (including that of which I could not read!) :lol: But it says it technically. Beta isn't a fish :roll:
> 
> You heard the man. HE is the BEST letter B breeder there is and don't you forget it!


:rofl:
i love you xD


----------



## BeckyFish97

Marry me sena  SOOOOOO FUNNY (For the record, I'm straight  )


----------



## Sena Hansler

FishyFishy and Becky... LOL. xDD 

that is the very reason many people hate me. I twist their words/sentences :roll: But it technically says it... in there....


----------



## OhNoItsRJay

Sena Hansler said:


> "#4 so my jealous lil idiot freind i suggest you put ego and pride aside - lots you jealous idiots or tools whose egos stung cause everything you thought you knew or do is wrong and not the best lol lol i suggest you swallow ego shut the ____ up close mouth open eyes ears brain and improve- im most successful breder in world and twice as successful as "the most successful breders in world" lol dumbs- punk- your a high school qb tryin to talk **** to tom brady lol st-u- learn or dont your loss"
> 
> 
> what the frack is a qb? :/ slang like that I've never heard.


qb= quarterback in american football hence the tom brady reference.


----------



## ninjafish

Ahaha, wow, what an egomaniac. People who act like that are obviously trying to compensate for something that they lack. He must not be so amazing if no one has ever heard of him.. Thanks for the giggle, Mr. Vampire. ^^


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Ha ha ha...if ignorance is bliss this is one happy guy! I'm amazed at all his bragging of a "lifetime of scientific genetic etc knowledge", and yet, he lacks basic knowledge of spelling, grammar, punctuation, or professionalism! Maybe he forgot to take his medication? Sorry, that was so rude of me!


----------



## EllaFish

if you take out the parts of his "encyclopedia" (or ramblings to his mirror, whichever) that are lol, etc, hopelessly misspelled, swearing, or he has said it before, you get about 5 words.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

omg im dying.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think it is safe to say that the only good thing Thaitybettas is good for is entertainment.


----------



## dramaqueen

FishyFishy89 said:


> I think it is safe to say that the only good thing Thaitybettas is good for is entertainment.


Lol. Very true.


----------



## BeckyFish97

OMG sorry people for dragging this thread up again, but I just found something on youtube, someone commented on a seperate video, and I just thought it was too relevant (funny) to let go unnoticed!I think I deleted all the bad language, mods if I missed anything please delete it, there were a lot of swearwords in there!

Meet the youtube donkey
Hybrid: Cross between﻿ a troll and smartass who doesn't know stuff
Fact: Stupider than the regular smartaleck
Life span: Until someone finds and kick his behind then goes a little further...
Habits: Comments on on videos on you tube and other places.These comments have no ground and a generally ether misinformed or just plain stupid.
Characteristics: Like a huge troll mixed with a stupid smartaleck
Behaviour: Like a troll who knows nothing. . . yet still won't 
shut up.


----------



## battered

Wow...just came across this. What makes me angry is that people actually like his videos/compliment him...this is terrible. Is there any place you can see his "products" available for sale? I don't see how he can get away with saying his products are the cheapest you'll ever find when they clearly aren't...


----------



## ChardFish

I just read this thread, and let me just start out by saying WOW! ANyone with that much anger is absolutely a waste of hot air. As for producing nice fish, well, there are many many people producing FABULOUS fish without all the megalomania and poor grammar and attitude thrown in. As for you, MrVampire: I have a friend here on this forum, the person who introduced me actually. We meet in person, and share fish stories, genetic, and bacteria (for cycling...). On the occasion of our last meeting, he told me to keep a look-out for you specifically. He said you were one of the most intelligent, well-written, well-educated, and most helpful betta breeders he has ever encountered. He told me about your set-up, skills, and everything. In fact, I was to look you up specifically and learn as much as possible from you. This was day before yesterday, in fact! So if that makes you feel better, you and your quality fish are a "household name" over here in Grants Pass, OR! That other dude isn't and obviously never will be. Except like this, as entertainment. Just let it go. His actions- and words- reflect on him, not you.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol Well, Dom, it looks like you have a fan club and have become a household name.


----------



## misterBetta22

So he over breeds?


----------



## MrVampire181

ChardFish said:


> I just read this thread, and let me just start out by saying WOW! ANyone with that much anger is absolutely a waste of hot air. As for producing nice fish, well, there are many many people producing FABULOUS fish without all the megalomania and poor grammar and attitude thrown in. As for you, MrVampire: I have a friend here on this forum, the person who introduced me actually. We meet in person, and share fish stories, genetic, and bacteria (for cycling...). On the occasion of our last meeting, he told me to keep a look-out for you specifically. He said you were one of the most intelligent, well-written, well-educated, and most helpful betta breeders he has ever encountered. He told me about your set-up, skills, and everything. In fact, I was to look you up specifically and learn as much as possible from you. This was day before yesterday, in fact! So if that makes you feel better, you and your quality fish are a "household name" over here in Grants Pass, OR! That other dude isn't and obviously never will be. Except like this, as entertainment. Just let it go. His actions- and words- reflect on him, not you.





dramaqueen said:


> Lol Well, Dom, it looks like you have a fan club and have become a household name.


My only response is this :
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5w4nxUJOM1rqwv86o2_500.png 




misterBetta22 said:


> So he over breeds?


He claims to breed a hundred or so pairs per week. With a full fish room I can only manage six per three months. If he does breed that many he produces more bettas than any one else in the world which can't be true because he A. Lives in the US and B. Doesn't have a fish farm.


----------



## ChardFish

I can't imagine spawning that many fish and having healthy fish and maintain clean tanks. I also have a hard time believing his fish are treated properly, since he is apparently running nothing more than a "fish mill".



> My only response is this :
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5...wv86o2_500.png


This cracked me up, BTW!


----------



## BettaQi

Sena Hansler said:


> Okay okay, so my interpretation of his reply to Mr V:
> 
> "Everything you think about the letter B (beta) is 99% wrong, and your first chance helped you to be a part of the 99% sellers out there today who are capable of breeding high quality letter B's :lol:
> 
> Your documents need to be seen by everyone on youtube because you validated everything - cannot thank you enough and I'll be in video for all to see soon enough for proving everything I've ever said: ignorance, idiocy, jealousy, and stupidity. Thanks.
> 
> Your opportunity will have the legit best, expert letter B information in your life! I helped you, taught you, spent a great deal of time healing you with no beneift whatsoever. I was beginner once, and enjoy ignorance.
> 
> You'd message me privately, and asked questions to learn and prove there will still EVER be ONE #1 letter B breeder."
> 
> And technically if you look in his response, it DOES technically say it... I mean sure I cut out a little....some....somewhat....lots... most.... of it (including that of which I could not read!) :lol: But it says it technically. Beta isn't a fish :roll:
> 
> You heard the man. HE is the BEST letter B breeder there is and don't you forget it!



Do you have a betta sorority? bcyou sure do know how to school someone!


----------



## ChardFish

> Your documents need to be seen by everyone on youtube because you validated everything - cannot thank you enough and I'll be in video for all to see soon enough for proving everything I've ever said: ignorance, idiocy, jealousy, and stupidity. Thanks.


Sena, this is my favorite part! You are hilarious! See, MrV, its a love note in cypher! You just have to know how to read between the stupid!


----------



## vilmarisv

Does anyone else think this guy just live in a parallel universe?
There's a betta secret society out there... and this guy's the leader!


----------



## ChardFish

And hopefully the only leader. What a joke! Its too bad he is quite so illiterate, he might be even more ridiculous if we could understand it all.


----------



## MrVampire181

"Its like a betta illuminati man!" - what my friend who believes like every conspiracy would say.


----------



## ChardFish

> "Its like a betta illuminati man!"


Thats funny, my husbands brother is a "believe everything" kind of guy... always entertaining, if a bit out there sometimes!  


> And hopefully the only leader


And I meant "hopefully he is the only MEMBER", not "leader". That didn't make sense.


----------



## tanseattle

I saw his video a long back when I searching about betta (after 32 years away I am back). I did not like his attitude but I forget about it and move on.

After that when I search for video for betta I saw his name came up but I never click on it again. I love watch fry eats...

Tan


----------



## Pilot00

Had watched one of his videos, when i seen the title: the best breeder in the world i just closed it.

Even if he were i dont like people talking about themselves like that. And most likely he is illiterate as well.

Anyway heres a treat about inbreeding if you have sometime, it explains both the pros and cons. http://www.angelsplus.com/ArticleInbreeding.htm

EDIT: I might have a more scientific answer in the coming days since one of my best palls is a fish scientist as i call him


----------



## KevinPham123

Thaitybeta is one overconfident jerk.


----------



## Pilot00

Got that discussion with my friend about inbreeding in fish. I dont wont to go into the jargon of things, but bottom line is that since the process of fertilization is not the same with mammals the recessive genes that would cause disease/skeletal problems/immune system deficiency and other 'beautiful' problems are been kept in check. They dont express themselves in the first 3 or 4 generations, but they are formed and are been carried around by the fish. After that the danger of expression is high and thereby the fish can suffer from problems in various areas should inbreeding continues. In essence its DNA becomes a pandoras box. You dont know what will come out.

This studies were conducted in various salt water fish and certainly not in bettas though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That Betta breeder is an ignorant jerk.


----------



## hanous

hello, i am a new member so i was reading posts and always happy to learn new things (everytime you learn something new, u get a wrinkle in your brain-so i was told in college). im a begginer with the fish, but not with people, and this person is a total idoit! when i read u r only 15yrs old i almost choked! you speek very well, and seem like ur highly intellegant for your age. thats why i have to say this: people who use big words all the time, especially when writing, are the ones who are lacking self-esteem, and intellegance. the way he wrote 4 paragraphs with the same info. repeating himself, also if you noticed, he mis-spelled almost every regular word except the big ones (he had to look the spelling up) and kept repeating how u were stupid-a person who is content with themselves and what they are doing (breeding in this case)don't act like that because they know what their doing works. he is a foney so he calls others names and put them down. you said what you had to and kept it short n simple, so i really hope he did post your comment and his response to it. cause if people read that, they rather not buy from someone who thinks he is a "god". if he really bothers you, just idea, you should message him in a personal message and say "im sending this private message so i dont embarras u. i'm under the age of 18yrs old and have more respect in the way i communicate with people. but you are so arrogant and immature, all you did was put me down and call me stupid, and you are older then me! i would never want you FREE advice, i just want people to get the truth so they can buy and care for the pet they love. but thank you for showing me just how illiterate you are. you didnt say 1 thing about actually caring/loving your fish, just breeding and $$$."
like i said, just idea lol. well good luck with your fish


----------



## KevinPham123

hanous said:


> hello, i am a new member so i was reading posts and always happy to learn new things (everytime you learn something new, u get a wrinkle in your brain-so i was told in college). im a begginer with the fish, but not with people, and this person is a total idoit! when i read u r only 15yrs old i almost choked! you speek very well, and seem like ur highly intellegant for your age. thats why i have to say this: people who use big words all the time, especially when writing, are the ones who are lacking self-esteem, and intellegance. the way he wrote 4 paragraphs with the same info. repeating himself, also if you noticed, he mis-spelled almost every regular word except the big ones (he had to look the spelling up) and kept repeating how u were stupid-a person who is content with themselves and what they are doing (breeding in this case)don't act like that because they know what their doing works. he is a foney so he calls others names and put them down. you said what you had to and kept it short n simple, so i really hope he did post your comment and his response to it. cause if people read that, they rather not buy from someone who thinks he is a "god". if he really bothers you, just idea, you should message him in a personal message and say "im sending this private message so i dont embarras u. i'm under the age of 18yrs old and have more respect in the way i communicate with people. but you are so arrogant and immature, all you did was put me down and call me stupid, and you are older then me! i would never want you FREE advice, i just want people to get the truth so they can buy and care for the pet they love. but thank you for showing me just how illiterate you are. you didnt say 1 thing about actually caring/loving your fish, just breeding and $$$."
> like i said, just idea lol. well good luck with your fish


Welcome mate! 

Well said. I still don't understand how he thinks he is one of the best. TBH no one can be the best.


----------



## mursey

Olympia said:


> Hahahah
> "Jesus your stupid" Uhh my stupid what?
> He can't even spell betta....
> 
> My teachers always say that swearing a lot to strangers in situations like this is a sign of extreme stupidity.
> Those poor fish Dx
> 
> Edit: Uhh I'm no expert but isn't it kind un pro like to be breeding a CTxVT? :s
> Also, never knew betta had such long ding dongs -cannot unsee-



Ha ha. . she's right. I didn't get past "Your stupid" without rolling my eyes. If you can't use proper grammar or spelling you better not call other people stupid several times. What a moron. 

(I disagree about the swearing thing but that's just me. I love swearing in certain situations but at least I can spell, read, write, and use proper grammar in most situations. The correct usage of "Whom" occasionally gets me. I still hate when people end a sentence in a preposition or use overly redundant language but saying the F word does not offend me half as much as not being able to read and write in your given language. Most of the world can use several languages so there is not excuse not to be able to use ONE language. Those people need to go back to second grade.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

He can breed the Betta but he can not show the Betta. I can not breed bettas because I do not have the room.


----------

